# Mac Users Identify Yourselves!



## Mirth

Howdy!

I hardly ever stray over into this forum cuz I'm a Mac user and there never seems to be much here that pertains to me. However, I know there are other Mac users on the boards and I wondered how they used their computers for gaming and whether they'd like to share the wealth of knowledge. So, if you are a Mac user, stop by the thread and say Hi 

Jay

p.s. This thread is not to be used to slam PC or Mac users. If all you can offer up is negativity and/or platform bias, please take it elsewhere. Thank you.

edit: I decided to move the roll call to this first post to make it easier to find.

Here's a roll call for those that are interested:
greymist (wannabe Machead)
Rackhir
isidorus
blizack
pdkoning
Raevynn
Kage Tenjin
Sun Wukong
fenrat
Enforcer (full-on Machead now!)
weezoh
Nifft
Breakdaddy
niolo
jerichothebard
MetalBard
mikedidthis
Sephiroth no Miko
Zepherus Bane
mythusmage
Thornir Alekeg
ShinHakkaider
LRonKnieval
ayrwind
RCanning
JoeCrow
thud13x
Axegrrl
Starrie
PugioilAudacio
Berandor
Laslo Tremaine
Ferox4
DrSpunj
Raging Epistaxis
SJ
Jeph
Aryoche
maddmic
pezagent
doghead
jhallum
twistnack
Lalato
Eridanis
bkmanis
AslanC
Arravis
caudor
RyanL
buzz
zero skill LPB
RC Hagy
Guru
scholz
DM_Matt
Galastro
Steve Jung
Dimwhit
emergent
Aeolius
Drengy
dvvega
John Crichton
barsoomcore
Femerus the Gnecro
Mirth

67 members! We're just past the two-thirds mark for an official Apple usergroup! :\  If you know any other Mac users on the boards, tell 'em to come by the thread and say Hi, offer advice, ask questions, etc.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro

*Yup*

I, for one, am quite proud of my Macintosh affiliation.  I've got a lovely tiBook that I use for gaming, and it runs everything I need, including everything I have to run through VirtualPC.  

It's fabulous.

-F


----------



## Mirth

Femerus the Gnecro said:
			
		

> I, for one, am quite proud of my Macintosh affiliation.  I've got a lovely tiBook that I use for gaming, and it runs everything I need, including everything I have to run through VirtualPC.
> 
> It's fabulous.
> 
> -F




Thanks for the reply, Femerus! Specifically, what programs are you running for gaming? I've heard that Crystalball is a good chargen program for Macs, but it was on hold at one point to become compliant with WotC and I'm not sure if it is still active or not. Do you know of any Mac native gaming utilities you can recommend? 

Jay


----------



## Aeolius

mirthcard said:
			
		

> I know there are other Mac users on the boards...




   See if you recognize any icons at the bottom of my campaign's home page.


----------



## Mirth

Aeolius said:
			
		

> See if you recognize any icons at the bottom of my campaign's home page.




Welcome Aeolius!

Heh. Yep, although I must admit that I haven't made the jump to OSX yet, mostly due the fact that I need to put more RAM in my Lime G3/400 iMac. I have 10.2.5 but only 192 megs of RAM and a 10 gig HD, both of which are a little in the small side for OSX to run swimmingly. Much as I am a techhead (been using Macs exclusively since 1985), I'm behind the curve on updating my machine. Hopefully if my new job pans out I'll move on up to a new iBook...

Are you guys interested in forming a Mac/ENWorld subgroup? I think it would be great to combine two of my passions together with people who are obviously like-minded. 

Let me know what you think,

Jay


----------



## Mirth

Aeolius,

Have you been to the Apple Store in Durham? I'm gonna stop by there the next time I come to visit my Dad and/or my Sister-In-Law, but I wanted to gather info first...

Jay


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro

mirthcard said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, Femerus! Specifically, what programs are you running for gaming? I've heard that Crystalball is a good chargen program for Macs, but it was on hold at one point to become compliant with WotC and I'm not sure if it is still active or not. Do you know of any Mac native gaming utilities you can recommend?
> 
> Jay




I have an old version of pcgen (still with the old data sets. woot!) that I use for character generation.  I've even figured out how to edit stuff, so when I find a mistake I can fix it.  I also use some PC programs through Virtual PC, like campaign cartographer and fractal mapper, etools (occasionally) and Openrpg.  Also, the usefulness of Excel for keeping track of campaign information can't be overstressed.  It's a very handy program.  

-F


----------



## barsoomcore

mirthcard said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, Femerus! Specifically, what programs are you running for gaming? I've heard that Crystalball is a good chargen program for Macs, but it was on hold at one point to become compliant with WotC and I'm not sure if it is still active or not. Do you know of any Mac native gaming utilities you can recommend?
> 
> Jay



 CrystalBall is a great little program. I use it constantly to generate NPCs and monster stat blocks. Data files are easy to customize and the programmers are responsive to the users.

OS X all the way over here. Except when I'm at work...


----------



## barsoomcore

Oh, and CrystalBall did indeed sort out their problems with WotC and they're officially good guys now.

For my campaign notes and writing I use Project Builder, Apple's free development environment tool. It has massive amounts of functionality I never use, but I like being able to organize hundreds of individual text files, search and edit multiple files simultaneously, all that good stuff.

Oh, and I'm running 10.2.5 on a 266 MHz G3 (one of the original beige G3s) with 212 MB RAM and a 6 GB HD -- runs like a champ. I bet your iMac would do just fine.


----------



## John Crichton

I primarily use PCs but I have a 333mhz Powerbook G3 that still runs OS10.2 like a charm which I use mostly for music at the RPG table.  I am saving up for either a new Powerbook or maybe a G5 tower, not sure which just yet...


----------



## Galastro

I´m gladly joining the small numbers Mac-users. Using Macs at work and at home. I found it really hard to find good RPG-software on the Internet. I´ve been thinking to make my own app but my programing skills isn´t high enough. CrystalBall is great if you run a fantasy campaign, but I´m more into D20 Modern. I know that you can edit the Class tables in CB. But it takes time, alot of time.

//Galastro


----------



## dvvega

I too am a macintosh user - spoiled myself with the 17" Titanium laptop.

I use virtual PC to run/test some programs that have been developed for the PC, however I have developed an Excel Spreadsheet that does what I need. it's simple, has a couple of functions, nothing big deal.

Overall the macintosh is great. I'm an ex-PC user, and I developed for both platforms as a job.


----------



## Drengy

*Mac user here too*

I too am a long-time Mac-user (since 1985). I use PCGen (the Mac OS X specific version by Conor is awesome) and CrystalBall on the Mac, as well as a very nice Excel spreadsheet (Heroforge) originally created by Christopher Matieu (sp?) but now maintained by Shannon Greene.

Here're the URLs for the above:

PCGen Mac:
http://homepage.mac.com/conor/Menu9.html

CrystalBall Mac:
http://homepage.mac.com/crystalballmac/

Shannon Greene's HeroForge Website:
http://home.san.rr.com/blackbart/main.html

I would love for there to be a big DM program (ala Campaign Manager) for Mac, it's the only category missing.


----------



## Steve Jung

Put me down as a Mac user since 1989 and an owner since 1992 (Classic II). I've got a G4 Sawtooth with OS X 10.2.6. I have Conor's OS X version of pcgen, but I haven't really put in the time to learn how to use it.


----------



## Mirth

WOW!

Welcome all! Great info from everyone and it looks like I really do need to step on up to OSX. I wish I had the cash to get one of those new 12" iBooks for $1000, but unfortunately I'm unemployed at the moment. Maybe if one of my 5 job possibilities pans out, I'll spring for it (or rather, the wife will let me).

Now that we've got the Mac gaming software listed (thanks Drengy), maybe we can list some Mac sites that all of us use. I'll start with a couple (and I'll come back and link these later when I have a minute):

http://www.dealmac.com - If you want a deal this is the place to go.

http://www.macfixit.com - Not as useful now that you have to pay to see the archives, but Ted Landau's books are amazing resources.

Good to see all the MacLovers in the house!

Jay


----------



## Aeolius

You might also investigate klooge.werks for OS X - it lets you organize a D&D gave via the web; using maps, dice, and other options. http://www.kloogeinc.com/werks/

   I'm still upset that Apple's iChat AV public beta killed the "//roll-diceX-sidesY" command that lets you roll dice in AIM.


----------



## emergent

I am a Mac user as well.  I bought an iBook last year after using Macs at school.  I figured being able to write anywhere (see sig) would be useful.

I don't use it for games too much, but that is because I am not all that tech savvy.  Maybe I can pick up some tips here?!


----------



## Dimwhit

Big time Mac user here! I have a G4/800 desktop, but for gaming, I use a G3/400 powerbook. It runs OX10.2 like a charm. I primarily use an excel sheet that I custom made for myself. It handles a lot of combat calculations for me, and I love it. I also use the SRD for accessing any info I need (though I use regular books, too). I'm thinking of using Crystal Ball for a character sheet I can print out for my DM, but I'm not sold on it yet.

Macs rule!


----------



## Steve Jung

These are a few sites I find useful.
News
MacNN 
MacCentral 
MacinTouch 

Updates
Version Tracker

Gaming sites
MacGamer 
Inside Mac Games


----------



## Galastro

And some more useful sites

www.xicons.com/
www.macosxhints.com/
http://mac.tucows.com/


Gaming sites
www.aspyr.com

//Galastro


----------



## Mirth

Thanks for all of the responses, people! 

I really think we need to band together as a sub-group here at ENWorld (although I'm not sure what we would actually do exactly ). Anyone interested? Maybe make a graphic to put in our sigs of the Mac Smiley with a sword or something else really small? 

Jay

edit: I moved the roll call to the first post, so people could more easily find it.


----------



## Dimwhit

Mithcard,

I'll all for it! Sign me up in the ENWorld Mac group.


----------



## DM_Matt

Hardcore Mac-user right here.  In a couple weeks I will have a 2x2.0GHz G5 / 2x250GB SATA drives in a RAID 0 / 1.5GB PC2700 RAM / Radeon 9800 128MB / Combo Drive with a Dell 20.1LCD, an HP G85 Multifunction Printer/Fax/Copier/Scanner, Logitech Z-680 5.1 Speakers (Optical Connection), and a FormacTVR DV TV Tuner.  Drooooooollllllllll.....can't wait.


----------



## Dimwhit

> Hardcore Mac-user right here.  In a couple weeks I will have a 2x2.0GHz G5 / 2x250GB SATA drives in a RAID 0 / 1.5GB PC2700 RAM / Radeon 9800 128MB / Combo Drive with a Dell 20.1LCD, an HP G85 Multifunction Printer/Fax/Copier/Scanner, Logitech Z-680 5.1 Speakers (Optical Connection), and a FormacTVR DV TV Tuner.  Drooooooollllllllll.....can't wait.




I hate you. But only because I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## Mirth

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Hardcore Mac-user right here.  In a couple weeks I will have a 2x2.0GHz G5 / 2x250GB SATA drives in a RAID 0 / 1.5GB PC2700 RAM / Radeon 9800 128MB / Combo Drive with a Dell 20.1LCD, an HP G85 Multifunction Printer/Fax/Copier/Scanner, Logitech Z-680 5.1 Speakers (Optical Connection), and a FormacTVR DV TV Tuner.  Drooooooollllllllll.....can't wait.




DANG!  Welcome aboard DM_Matt. Your MacFu is very strong.


----------



## Mirth

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Mithcard,
> 
> I'll all for it! Sign me up in the ENWorld Mac group.




Cool!

Any help brainstorming what we could actually accomplish with the group would be greatly appreciated 

Jay


----------



## Galastro

mirthcard said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> Any help brainstorming what we could actually accomplish with the group would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Jay




A good start would be to decide if we gonna use this thread for Mac-computers or RPG-related stuff. Maybe both?

We all uses Mac and we all are interested in RPG. Thats for sure.

For instance:
I think it would be great to get some input where you can find Mac-RPG stuff, such as CrystalBall.


Maybe we all should write a presentation what kind of RPG games/genre we play?

What do you think of that?

//Galastro


----------



## scholz

One more Mac-User in the mix.
I first used Macs for RPGing when I would use MacPaint on my Mac Plus to draw creatures rolled up on the Random Creature from the Lower Planes tables in the back of the DMG 1st Ed. (1986)
I used a Thunder Scanner (a scanner plugged into the clunky but damn durable image writer, probably named for the sound it made) to scan in my world map. Used Super Paint to update it, then Canvas now Illustrator. 

I currently use a TiBook 15" OSX 10.2.6. I use mostly Adobe Acrobat to modify character sheets to suit me. Developed various excel tools to keep track of XPs but am playing now more than DMing. 

BTW: The Durham Apple Store is a dangerous place. Too much fun stuff to try and buy.


----------



## Aeolius

When I was in my senior year at Greensboro Day School, the year was 1984 and the computer lab was filled with Apple IIe computers. The professor gave us a list of six projects to program in BASIC. I presented him with a seventh. I wrote a program that created two armies of 200,000 each, which then battled to the death using 1e AD&D rules. Later that year, when I was in college in Florida, I had way too much to drink and rewrote W.A.R., tricking AppleSoft BASIC into using quadruple subscripts. The next morning I awoke with a hangover, streamlined program code, and no idea how I did it. 

oh...I got an "A-" on the project


----------



## Aeolius

double post...


----------



## Mirth

Sorry it has taken me a while to get back to this thread, what with the boards being up and down and all...



			
				Galastro said:
			
		

> A good start would be to decide if we gonna use this thread for Mac-computers or RPG-related stuff. Maybe both?
> 
> We all uses Mac and we all are interested in RPG. Thats for sure.




My vote is for both, for sure  



			
				Galastro said:
			
		

> For instance:
> I think it would be great to get some input where you can find Mac-RPG stuff, such as CrystalBall.




Absolutely. We've already had some great suggestions in the thread already, I would love to see more. If anyone reading the thread is using a program that hasn't already been mentioned, speak up. And if you've got further comments about ones that have been covered add those in as well. Sharing the knowledge is what it is all about.



			
				Galastro said:
			
		

> Maybe we all should write a presentation what kind of RPG games/genre we play?




Well, that could take me quite a while. I've been gaming longer than I've been Mac-ing  But currently I'm only playing d20, as can be evidenced by the games linked in my sig. My only gaming outlets right now are the Play-By-Post games here at ENWorld. Not that I'm complaining. Has anyone used their Mac for other kinds of online gaming?



			
				Galastro said:
			
		

> What do you think of that?
> 
> //Galastro




I think those are great ideas, thanks Galastro! Hopefully your suggestions will generate some feedback in the thread. Let's keep talking 

Jay


----------



## Mirth

scholz said:
			
		

> One more Mac-User in the mix.
> 
> BTW: The Durham Apple Store is a dangerous place. Too much fun stuff to try and buy.




Welcome scholz!

I intend to stop by the Durham Apple Store Friday night on my way to the beach. My Dad lives in Parkwood and we're dropping the family dog off to stay with him for the weekend. Since the Apple Store is right there... I've got no money to spend, so I'm hoping I'll be safe.


----------



## Mirth

Aeolius said:
			
		

> When I was in my senior year at Greensboro Day School, the year was 1984 and the computer lab was filled with Apple IIe computers. The professor gave us a list of six projects to program in BASIC. I presented him with a seventh. I wrote a program that created two armies of 200,000 each, which then battled to the death using 1e AD&D rules. Later that year, when I was in college in Florida, I had way too much to drink and rewrote W.A.R., tricking AppleSoft BASIC into using quadruple subscripts. The next morning I awoke with a hangover, streamlined program code, and no idea how I did it.
> 
> oh...I got an "A-" on the project




Aeolius,

I attended Forsyth Country Day School for a short while (my Mom was a teacher and a librarian there for many years), and graduated from North Forsyth High School in Winston-Salem in 1986. My wife and both went to UNCG as undergrads too and met working together at the Record Exchange in Winston-Salem. Small world, eh?

Jay


----------



## Dimwhit

I haven't used many RPG programs for my Mac, other than my custom excel file. I've tried CrystalBall, but I haven't spent too much time with it.

I did hear that the next major version of eTools is supposed to be Mac compatible (my guess would be OSX only). Still don't know if I'll buy it, but it will be nice having that option.

Of course, they'll probably charge twice as much for the Mac version. 

I think we should get Morrus to set up a Mac page on ENWorld for links to Mac RPG programs, news, etc. One of us could be in charge of keeping it current. Might be nice to have a page to go to when Mac programs, etc. are needed.


----------



## uv23

I am a long time PC user (formerly amiga back in the day) but I am *maybe* considering a mac laptop if a faster G4 or G5 is released by early next year. I am a .net windows developer so I use a PC at work and at home. I'm considering switching over to (or I should say also using) a mac at home just for a change, and I have to admit, because I love the design. Unfortunately, macs are woefully overpriced so thats a big barrier for me.


----------



## Dimwhit

uv23, I can't speak so much to the laptops, but I know as far as the high-end PowerMacs, there have been many articles and such showing that they are actually priced in line with PCs. It's just that they're high-end, but if you got a PC with comparable components, they would be as expensive, and sometimes more so. MacWorld ran something about it, and I know others have.

For their laptops..excuse me, powerbooks, I don't know if that holds. But the high-end G4s are very high end. You could always get an iBook. Much cheaper, much slower (probably not what you want). I've heard it could be a while before G5 powerbooks hit the market, but the G4s are really nice.


----------



## uv23

Well I'm certainly not going to start a debate over price vs power, don't want to drag the thread down in any way, but the reality is that a high powered mac costs about twice as much as an equivalent PC, regardless of what any articles say. Thats not conjecture, thats me actually pricing them out. Now I understand that a lot of perceived value comes from the fact that macs are sexy and such and I can understand that to an extent (I'm considering buying one after all) but it is still hard to justify. Even my fgirlfriend, who is as pro-mac as it gets, agrees with me on the price vs power issue. The fact that I'm in the market for a laptop/powerbook makes the matter worse, as I'm not willing to compromise on power. Anyways, we'll see what happens over the next few months. Rumors are flying around about new powerbooks or powerbook updates to be released at the mac expo in paris (Tuesday I believe). I spend a lot of time these days at macrumors.com


----------



## Dimwhit

Ah, come on! I want a good debate! 

I will agree that the high-end PowerBooks are anything but cheap. But man, are they ever beautiful, powerful machines.

I hear conflicting rumors about G5 PowerBooks. I've heard the chip still runs too hot for a portable. But who knows. I'm hoping they pull it off soon. Someday I hope to buy a new PowerMac. I've had a G4/800 for over a year now. Still runs great, but I'll never be satisfied...


----------



## Mirth

uv23 said:
			
		

> Well I'm certainly not going to start a debate over price vs power, don't want to drag the thread down in any way, but...




Welcome uv23! 

I agree that we shouldn't get into any platform/price/power debates here, there are plenty of other places on the web to get into that sort of thing (I know because I've gotten into several debates myself ). That's why I made that specific request in the first post of this thread. 

As a group, let's make the little back and forth of the last couple of posts the first and last of it, okay? As for Mac advice, questions, suggestions - have at it. 

Whether or not you decide to get a Mac, uv23, feel free to join in the discussion here. Since you are not a Mac user per se yet, I didn't add you to the roll call, but if you would like me to, just say so.

Jay


----------



## uv23

mirthcard said:
			
		

> Welcome uv23!
> Whether or not you decide to get a Mac, uv23, feel free to join in the discussion here. Since you are not a Mac user per se yet, I didn't add you to the roll call, but if you would like me to, just say so.
> Jay




I'll let you know just as soon as the upgraded 15" powerbooks are released (Jobs willing).


----------



## Dimwhit

So Mirthcard, are we keeping all the Mac discussion to this thread? That could get lengthy eventually. I vote we form a lobby, name you as President, and get Morrus to add a Mac-only forum.


----------



## Mirth

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> So Mirthcard, are we keeping all the Mac discussion to this thread? That could get lengthy eventually. I vote we form a lobby, name you as President, and get Morrus to add a Mac-only forum.




Well, I'm not sure a Mac-only forum is warranted. After all, this thread only just now hit its second page. Let's see how quickly this thread builds and play it by ear for right now.

As for naming me President, I prefer MacDaddy


----------



## Galastro

mirthcard said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure a Mac-only forum is warranted. After all, this thread only just now hit its second page. Let's see how quickly this thread builds and play it by ear for right now.
> 
> As for naming me President, I prefer MacDaddy




I say: "Cthulhu for President" ;-)

//galastro


----------



## Guru

mirthcard said:
			
		

> Howdy!
> Here's a roll call for those that are interested:
> scholz
> DM_Matt
> Galastro
> Steve Jung
> Dimwhit
> emergent
> Aeolius
> Drengy
> dvvega
> John Crichton
> barsoomcore
> Femerus the Gnecro
> mirthcard




Add me in. 

Name: Guru
Origin: Sweden


Skills:
Played RPGs since 1977 (D&D, then AD&D, and about 20 others, like DragonQues, JB 007, Warhammer fantasy roleplaying, DareDevils to name a few), and have all first edition AD&D books (including Fiend Folio with Cthulhu Myhtos). Been a mac user sine 1984 and mac programmer since 1987. Independent Mac consultant.

Current State:
Currently not playing much RPGs at all, except "James Bond", but raised my now 11 years old son to be a good player.

[Brag]
Best AD&D character:
Wield Al'Ahazared, human Druid, Level 10, which amused himself with call lightning on anyone who took a shortcut through the flowers or didn't pay enough respect for the birds.

Best personal AD&D achivement:
Winner of the title "Best DungeonMaster" at GothCon-88 in the AD&D tournament.

Current RPG stuff going on:
Working to put together a fastpaced, yet realistic RPG system (Rules yet in Swedish only) based on 26 years of gaming experience.

[/Brag]

// Guru


----------



## RC Hagy

*User circa 1997...*

B&W 350mhz G3 upgraded to 1 gig of ram. 

Donated old faithful to sons school when my tricked out Dual 1.42gig hit my doorstep...

Two weeks later the 'accident' happend on Apple's website... we all know what occurred then (I am only venting because I waited almost two years to see if I could get 4 gigs of ram... to find out I could have 8+ !?!?!). 

Anyways... the only thing I miss from my wintel days is X-COM... and I would not go back even for that!
>edit< Since I mentioned wintels, GameSpy has had a Mac gaming article every once in while since spring or so. Up to the seventh and I have found them interesting.

GameSpy Articles: Mac Gaming Column


RC Hagy
Vermont

(shameful plug here... check the gallery [link in sig] for my first map which was 2+ years in the making... and why 4 gigs of ram is still needed! annnnd Made on a Mac, of course)


----------



## zero skill LPB

*add another to the growing throng*

I work on Macs. I have a half dozen or so seeing frequent use around the house and a HUGE number crunching away at FireWire stuff at work.

But I also own a Win box for gaming, 'cause, y'know.


----------



## Aeolius

Ye olde Mac vs. PC debate has reared its ugly head, over in the Off Topic Forum at wizards.com, feel free to hop in.

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=99624

   To sum it up, someone is upset that Quark 4 crashes in Classic mode all the time. Can you say "upgrade"?


----------



## dvvega

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Ye olde Mac vs. PC debate has reared its ugly head, over in the Off Topic Forum at wizards.com, feel free to hop in.
> 
> http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=99624
> 
> To sum it up, someone is upset that Quark 4 crashes in Classic mode all the time. Can you say "upgrade"?




The problem isn't with Quark, but Classic mode. There are certain things that cannot be run under Classic mode and require a seperate bootable Mac OS 9.

It's easy to set up. I don't like people blaming an OS or a function of the OS without researching the problem (Windows OR Mac OS).


----------



## RC Hagy

*Latest Powerbooks...*

Inside Mac Games - Article: Powerbooks 

oooohhhh, Powerbooks... the Wife has the first 12-inch aluminum... I like larger screens (good ole computer eyes I have) once Airport is tossed in though... cannot be beat.


RCH
Vermont


----------



## Mirth

Welcome to Guru, RC Hagy and zero skill LPB!

I just got back from vacation today and updated the main list. I'll try to add something worthwhile to the conversation tomorrow. 

Jay


----------



## buzz

And here I just started another thread about Macs. Shows what I get for posting before I actually read the boards.

Mac user since 1988. Currently own a Rev1 B&W G3 that is still running peachy under 10.2.6. I use PCGen occasionally, and then things like Word and Excel for various gaming needs.

The only thing that makes me consider getting a PC is the fact that Hero Designer (for HERO/Champions), though written in Java, seems to run correctly on every Java-capable OS *except* for the Mac. Unfortunately Apple's implementation of 1.4.1 leaves something to be desired. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Panther will offer some improvements.


----------



## buzz

How is CrystalBall, anyway?


----------



## Galastro

buzz said:
			
		

> How is CrystalBall, anyway?




I think it depends on what genre of D20 you play. All the classes, skills, feats, equipment for D&D is already in the application.

But I´m running a D20 Modern Campaign and I haven´t got the time and patience to create new tables for CrystalBall.

But it´s a nice, good looking program. I think it´s great that someone has developed a program just for Mac & D20.


----------



## buzz

Galastro said:
			
		

> But I´m running a D20 Modern Campaign and I haven´t got the time and patience to create new tables for CrystalBall.



Is it fairly user-extensible, then? That's something I found appealing about eTools, i.e., that the data is all XML. I'm glad that PCGen is planning to convert to XML as well.


----------



## RyanL

Hi folks.  My PC is now experiencing it's death throes.  I'm seriously considering buying a Powerbook.  Any suggestions or caveats that you could give me would be appreciated.  If you could recommend any must-have software or accessories, that would be great too.  I guess I'm going to have to plunk down for a copy of MS Office, though my fiancee can get the student price so it's not too bad.

These days, my PC is mainly used for three things:  my fiancee's school papers, general internet browsing, and connecting to the office via vpn for work.  The first two shouldn't be a problem.  It's doubtful anyone here happens to have experience with the Cisco VPN Client for MacOS X, but if you do, please chime in and let me know how it works.    It probably would be wise to ask someone in the IT department about it.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## dvvega

RyanL said:
			
		

> Hi folks.  My PC is now experiencing it's death throes.  I'm seriously considering buying a Powerbook.  Any suggestions or caveats that you could give me would be appreciated.  If you could recommend any must-have software or accessories, that would be great too.  I guess I'm going to have to plunk down for a copy of MS Office, though my fiancee can get the student price so it's not too bad.
> 
> These days, my PC is mainly used for three things:  my fiancee's school papers, general internet browsing, and connecting to the office via vpn for work.  The first two shouldn't be a problem.  It's doubtful anyone here happens to have experience with the Cisco VPN Client for MacOS X, but if you do, please chime in and let me know how it works.    It probably would be wise to ask someone in the IT department about it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan




Ryan,

a MAC powerbook is an awesome upgrade choice. I did it this year (never had a laptop before) and have not regretted it.

Most powerbooks will come with AppleWorks (which is just fine for most documents etc) however you may wish to purchase Microsoft Office. Don't think of it as Microsoft software however - it is a completely different beast.

If you really really need to run Windows software, Virtual PC is not a bad choice. When I bought my laptop I went through a complete process of "can I do this?" for my job (programmer/web development/etc). I can develop and test all websites in windows and mac environments on many browsers for example. I even programmed in Visual Basic under Virtual PC for a client. It was awesome. Of course I have a Powerbook G4 with 1 gig of memory, so speed for me was decent. This should allow you to go VPN to work if there is no MAC equivalent.

As for internet browsing, the Mac OS X comes with Internet Explorer (not supported by Microsoft anymore BTW) but you can get Safari (very good browser) or download Camino from mozilla.org (my current favourite for personal browsing).

An added bonus, if your fiance is a teacher of some kind (mine is) you can purchase the laptop at greatly reduced prices as well as office.

That should cover all your bases.

Regards,
David


----------



## buzz

RyanL said:
			
		

> It probably would be wise to ask someone in the IT department about it.



This is definitely important. If your IT department is unable or, as is often the case, unwilling to support Mac users, you're probably better off getting a PC (and this is a serious Mac nazi telling you this).

Truth be told, general browsing and writing Word documents is pretty much an identical experience on both platforms for the average user. Sure, I feel the MacOS is an overall superior experience, and the hardware is fantastic, but there's no point in getting a Mac just for the sake of getting a Mac if it's going to make life with your employer difficult.

That said, if your IT staff is cool and the VPN client does wat you need it to do, then by all means, join us Enlightened Folk.


----------



## buzz

dvvega said:
			
		

> Most powerbooks will come with AppleWorks (which is just fine for most documents etc) however you may wish to purchase Microsoft Office. Don't think of it as Microsoft software however - it is a completely different beast.



FYI, the PowerBook line does *not* come with AppleWorks. AppleWorks is only bundled with the iBook line. The PowerBooks come with MS Office v.X Test Drive, a trial version of Office.

You're definitely going to want to get Office. There is simply no substitute office suite for the Mac, unless you don't care about interoperability with the Windows world... which, of course, you *do*, especially seeing how many free RPG resources are in .xls and .doc format. 

You're also going to want VirtualPC. Thankfully, you can now get MS Office Professional, which is Office + VirtualPC (as MS recently bought the company that makes VirtualPC).

As for browsers, yes IE Mac is no longer being actively developed; though, tecnically, it exists in the form of MSN for MacOS X, but if you don't use MSN, that's not much help. I use Safari (bundled with ALL macs now) 24-7 now, and I have few if any problems. If you do any online banking or bill-paying, you may want to make sure that your bank (or whatever) supports Mac browsers. Some companies are so deep into proprietary MS technologies that they use a lot of IE Windows-only technology (which totally defeats the purpose of the Web, but hey, welcome to Bill's world). You can probably get around this by running IE under VirtualPC, but it's something to consider.


----------



## RyanL

> This is definitely important. If your IT department is unable or, as is often the case, unwilling to support Mac users, you're probably better off getting a PC (and this is a serious Mac nazi telling you this).




Oddly enough, our IT deptartment provides clients for Linux and Solaris, but there's no mention of Mac.  I'm actually in the IT department, but I'm on the app development side so I have no sway.  

Which leads me to another question, can you use the gnu tools to develop for OS X?  Is there a free development IDE for OS X?



> Most powerbooks will come with AppleWorks (which is just fine for most documents etc) however you may wish to purchase Microsoft Office. Don't think of it as Microsoft software however - it is a completely different beast.




Does Appleworks play nice with existing Word and Excel XP docs?



> An added bonus, if your fiance is a teacher of some kind (mine is) you can purchase the laptop at greatly reduced prices as well as office.




She's a grad student, which I believe does qualify her for some sort of discount on the hardware (at least according to Apple's website).  Here's hoping.

-Ryan


----------



## buzz

RyanL said:
			
		

> Which leads me to another question, can you use the gnu tools to develop for OS X?  Is there a free development IDE for OS X?



Yes. Check out the following sites:
http://developer.apple.com/macosx/
http://www.apple.com/macosx/panther/xcode.html
http://www.apple.com/macosx/jaguar/unix.html
http://macdevcenter.com/

Since MacOS X is Unix-based, you've got tools like gcc and other 'nix goodies. The OS package also comes with developer tools that currently have a IDE called Project Builder. The Xcode mentioned in the link above is the new IDE rolling out with the next version.



			
				RyanL said:
			
		

> Does Appleworks play nice with existing Word and Excel XP docs?



From what I've heard, *in general* it does, but it's not 100% perfect. If your finacee can get an academic discount on Office, I'd just go with that.



			
				RyanL said:
			
		

> She's a grad student, which I believe does qualify her for some sort of discount on the hardware (at least according to Apple's website).  Here's hoping.



http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/routingpage.html

As a student, she should qualify for discounts on Apple hardware. The discounts aren't huge, but any discount is a good discount.


----------



## Dimwhit

There are VPN capabilities already built-in to 10.2. And from what I understand, 10.3 will have even more. So you may not need a separate VPN client. I don't know the details, though, so you'll want to look into it. But you may be just fine.


----------



## RyanL

I thought I'd post a follow-up, seeing as how you guys are probably just dying to know how this has worked out for me.  

We ordered a 12" Powerbook G4 last night.  It came down to either the 15" or 12".  They're both sweet, but ultimately the lower price, increased portability, and the "holy crap that's a sexy, tiny laptop" factor won out.

Maybe Apple will put me in one of those switch commercials.  I can explain how my PC was possessed by the spirit of the late Ozzy guitarist, Randy Rhoads.  

Thanks for the tips,
Ryan


----------



## buzz

RyanL said:
			
		

> I can explain how my PC was possessed by the spirit of the late Ozzy guitarist, Randy Rhoads.



Was it goin' off the rails on a crazy train?


----------



## Mirth

Sorry about letting this thread lag. I added new members to the list at the beginning. Welcome to buzz & RyanL! 

I think I'm finally ready to update to OSX. I have a iMac 400mhz G3/192mb RAM/10gig HD. Any recommendations on how I should approach the update? Right now I have the HD partitioned into one 5gig and two 2.5 gigs. I'm going to erase the drive before I install OSX. Should I get rid of the partitions? If I need to boot into OS9 (as was mentioned earlier in the thread), should I keep one partition for that? If I think of other questions, I'll come back and post 'em.

Thanks for any advice,

Jay


----------



## buzz

Mirth said:
			
		

> I think I'm finally ready to update to OSX.



Wow! I can't believe you held out this long. 

Anyway, it depends on your OS9 needs. If you only need the occasional app that can run under Classic, I don't see a big need to partition the drive. If you need to actually boot into OS9, It probably can't hurt to make two partitions, one of them just big enough for your OS9 needs, e.g., 8GB/2GB.

It might not hurt to look at the various forums on Apple's site for more advice. Ideally, I'd find ways to alleviate ever having to use OS9 again. 

EDIT: Remember that the partition on which you install OSX needs to be the *first* one on the drive, IIRC. At least, I think that's still true.


----------



## RC Hagy

*OS X updating and concurring with buzz...*

about going OS X all the way. If you have OS 9 apps you really need (games, AI 8, fav version of quark, whatever) part the drive for 9. If you go classic: 

SAVE all preferences, plug-ins, drivers and whatever for 9!!! 

My classic mode seems 'stock' so things I would like to use no longer work... good thing they are only a 'like' and not a 'need'. I would really dislike having to hunt all of that little stuff down.

Heck... use just X... you can redo everything again later if it is not quite up to snuff  .


----------



## RyanL

Posting from the new Powerbook.  Woot.

Couldn't log in with Safari, though.  Do you guys have that problem?

-Ryan


----------



## Dimwhit

What's the problem logging in? Does it not keep you logged in? I find on some boards that I have to do it a couple times to get it to stick. Not sure why, though.


----------



## RyanL

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> What's the problem logging in? Does it not keep you logged in? I find on some boards that I have to do it a couple times to get it to stick. Not sure why, though.




Yeah, it says thanks for logging in and then dumps me back to the login page, as if I were still using the old URL, though I'm not.  Oddly, once I successfully log in with IE, Safari then works.  No big deal.

Loving the new computer so far, in general.

-Ryan


----------



## buzz

RyanL said:
			
		

> Couldn't log in with Safari, though.  Do you guys have that problem?



I use Safari pretty much exclusively, and I've never had any problems with ENWorld. There are some sticky threads about people having login problems since they moved to the new board software, so you might want to check those out.

And congrats on the PowerBook!


----------



## RC Hagy

*PBs kick arse...*



			
				RyanL said:
			
		

> Posting from the new Powerbook.  Woot.
> 
> Couldn't log in with Safari, though.  Do you guys have that problem?
> 
> -Ryan




I dig the wifes 12" PB.

You get wireless? Airport rules... real nice not having to run up and down the stairs to my computer anymore to log on... and no wires!

Cannot help with safari though... I use Netscape 7.02.

There are some hacks available/programed into Safari to emulate various other browsers. The MacCentral forums have some stuff on it some where... but I have not looked there in awhile. 

MacCentral Forums


Hagy
Vermont

Edit:

MacCentral Forum link

Something called Safari Enhancer which lets one mess with a Debug menu... Sounds easier to keep an old browser available.


----------



## RyanL

RC Hagy said:
			
		

> I dig the wifes 12" PB.
> 
> You get wireless? Airport rules... real nice not having to run up and down the stairs to my computer anymore to log on... and no wires!
> 
> Hagy
> Vermont




No wireless yet.  The airport card + base station would have strained the bugdet a little.  I do have something almost as good, a nice long cat5 cable that lets me surf from the comfort of my couch, which is what I'm doing now.  

Wireless is definitely on the list of possible future upgrades, especially if/when the office gets access points (might be a while, we're still on token ring, with plans to upgrade our floor to 100mbit ethernet sometime next year.  Welcome to the 90's! ).

By the way, the VPN client works just fine.  I'm a happy camper.

-Ryan


----------



## RC Hagy

*yeah... are quite expensive...*

then again when you are getting topline powermac and 12" powerbook two cards and a base station were a drop.

You are correct though, they are quite expensive unless you have a real good reason... so wait till you get your 17" PB!

RCH


----------



## RC Hagy

*Looking for help...*

here:


Attn: Mac Users 

My being a casual computer user in general and on OSX for awhile he may need a little more info at some point than I can give.


H
Vermont


----------



## Mirth

Posting from Safari. Tres cool


----------



## caudor

*I'll chime in*

I'm a MAC user, so I guess add me please:

Username:  caudor
Location:  Bedford, TX

Actually, I own both MACs and PCs.  My story in brief:  For the longest time I was torn between the MAC and PC platforms.  For about 8 months, I tried to become an OS X-only user and switch totally to Mac.  That didn't work out, so I then vowed to be happy as just a PC user.  That didn't work either...I had tasted the Apple's wine.  Man, I was really torn.  Finally, I decided not to be denied the benefits of either platform, so I now happily use both.

I enjoy using OS X for creative work and I use Windows XP for stuff I need to do in Windows (such as playing Temple of Elemental Evil  ).

D&D is one of my passions; I've been playing since 1980.  I like using the tool called DM Genie (which is PC based) to help with organizing my games.

My Mac is a G4 1 Ghz with a Radeon 8500 video card.  When it comes time to upgrade, I'm sure I'll make the leap to a G5.  I'm sure I'll wait until Panther is released before I get a hardware upgrade.

It is nice to see so many Mac users on the boards.


----------



## Dimwhit

OK, if you haven't seen this yet, is freakin' hillarious! Just remember, if we're not willing to laugh at ourselves, we have no right to laugh at our Windoze counterparts.

http://www.pelagicwebsolutions.com/fun/apple_parody.mpeg

_Disclaimer: I've never experienced any of the problems discussed here since switching to OSX_


----------



## buzz

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> http://www.pelagicwebsolutions.com/fun/apple_parody.mpeg



48MB!!!

Can we get a quick summary?


----------



## buzz

Never mind, I d/l'ed it anyway. 1/5th the length would have been 10 times as funny.


----------



## Dimwhit

Sorry, I didn't realize the file was so huge. Someone sent it to my wife, and she already had it downloaded to the browser when I saw it.

It was pretty long, but I loved it.


----------



## Aeolius

btw, if you haven't upgraded to 10.2.8 (via Software Update), the latest version is stable. Apple also released iCal and iSync updates today, while announcing 10.3 will be available on the 24th.

   If only iChat AV had a dice-bot and the ability to view/hear multiple members at a time; now that would be nice!


----------



## buzz

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> It was pretty long, but I loved it.



It was a nice reminder of what life was like under OS9.


----------



## RyanL

Oh, man.  I just bought my powerbook and now Apple releases OS 10.3.  Why don't you use a gun, Steve?  

-Ryan


----------



## Dimwhit

Don't worry, Ryan. It will probably be next spring before you can buy a Mac with 10.3. They always have severals months of lag time on that. So you would have to wait quite some time before buying a PowerBook with the new system.

Looks like a great upgrade, though. Too bad there isn't a cheaper upgrade price.


----------



## buzz

Ryan, check with Apple. If you only just prchased your Mac, you might be eligible to get 10.3 for $19.95 as par tof Apple's Up-To-Date program.


----------



## Arravis

I have a PC at home (would have a mac, but can't afford to have both), but at work... it's all Mac . I work for NASA (at Marshall Space Flight Center) in the Graphics department and we have around 35 G4's with the big 23" Cinema Displays...   .


----------



## MarauderX

Arravis said:
			
		

> I have a PC at home (would have a mac, but can't afford to have both), but at work... it's all Mac . I work for NASA (at Marshall Space Flight Center) in the Graphics department and we have around 35 G4's with the big 23" Cinema Displays...   .




Used to work at a place that had macs, and at my current job (PC) we have the same screens.  It's great fun when you are networking DOOM and can see what your opponent is doing from 50' away...


----------



## Aeolius

MarauderX said:
			
		

> Used to work at a place that had macs, and at my current job (PC) we have the same screens.  It's great fun when you are networking DOOM and can see what your opponent is doing from 50' away...




   The real fun is using the DVI adapter to connect 2 monitors to your Mac; then using the built-in dual monitor mode.


----------



## AslanC

One more Mac user right here 

I loves my Mac


----------



## Mirth

Added all the new members to the list. Welcome! 

I've been using OSX for about a week now and I have to say I love it, although the system does take up A LOT of space on my hard drive.

I'm getting ready to upgrade the RAM in this sucker. Any suggestions? I've been checking dealram.com for prices. Mine (iMac 400) has 192mb of PC100 in it now, but I was thinking of trying to get 1GB of PC133. Will the lowball generic stuff work in it or should I stick with memory that is made specifically for Macs? If I do, that will probably cut what I'm able to get in half. I'm so confused...

Jay


----------



## buzz

You shouldn't need memory "made specifically for Macs." Parts-wise, Macs are pretty much standardized with the rest of the PC-dominated world now. The best bet is to get the right type of RAM from a reputable manufacturer and a retailer that you trust.

Apple.com has some dowloadable guides that outline what memory is right for which models. If your iMac can't take advantage of PC133 RAM, there's no point in buying it, afaik.


----------



## Mirth

buzz said:
			
		

> You shouldn't need memory "made specifically for Macs." Parts-wise, Macs are pretty much standardized with the rest of the PC-dominated world now. The best bet is to get the right type of RAM from a reputable manufacturer and a retailer that you trust.
> 
> Apple.com has some dowloadable guides that outline what memory is right for which models. If your iMac can't take advantage of PC133 RAM, there's no point in buying it, afaik.




Mine can take 2x512 PC100 tops. I was thinking of the PC133 just because it's backward-compatible and I might be able to use it in another machine if I decide to upgrade. Since the prices are about the same in PC133 & PC100, it seemed like a good choice. I could very well be wrong though.


----------



## buzz

Good point about the PC133, though it may depend on how soon you're planning to upgrade, and to what. Neither the current iMac line nor the new G5's use PC133 RAM. I just figured you could find PC100 RAM cheap.


----------



## Mirth

buzz said:
			
		

> I just figured you could find PC100 RAM cheap.




Really? Where? I'm nothing if not cheap...


----------



## RC Hagy

*One thing I learned...*

you buy cheap RAM you get _cheap_ RAM. 

Crucial.com is good. They say they run rigorous tests (am I trusting or what  )... all I know is I have never had a problem with their product. The ole G3 powerMac is still going strong at the grade school it was donated to.


Hagy
Vermont




			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to upgrade the RAM in this sucker. Any suggestions? I've been checking dealram.com for prices. Mine (iMac 400) has 192mb of PC100 in it now, but I was thinking of trying to get 1GB of PC133. Will the lowball generic stuff work in it or should I stick with memory that is made specifically for Macs? If I do, that will probably cut what I'm able to get in half. I'm so confused...
> 
> Jay


----------



## Dimwhit

Another plug for crucial.com. That's where I buy all my memory. They're owned and run by Micron Technology here in Boise. Micron is one of the top 3 memory manufacturers in the world, I believe. They're RAM is good, and whenever I look, it's always very inexpensive.


----------



## Mirth

Okay, I guess I still need help.

$48 Generic 512mb PC100 

$119 Crucial 512mb PC100 

$49 Generic 512mb PC133 

$87 Crucial 512mb PC133 

Those seem like some BIG price differences to me. Where can you find cheap Crucial ram?

Jay


----------



## Dimwhit

Interesting. Those prices from Crucial are actually pretty good. But I've never heard of dealram.com. Those are certainly some low prices. Do you know who makes their RAM? Might be a case of RAM being a little too cheap...


----------



## Mirth

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Interesting. Those prices from Crucial are actually pretty good. But I've never heard of dealram.com. Those are certainly some low prices. Do you know who makes their RAM? Might be a case of RAM being a little too cheap...




dealram.com, dealmac.com and dealnews.com are all part of the same company. Basically, dealram.com simply tracks prices but doesn't actually sell anything. If you've never checked out dealmac.com, you should. Their info on Mac deals is amazing and their forum is the best, most active Mac forum I've ever seen.

Jay


----------



## bkmanis

You can add me as a Mac user/owner, I've been a Mac user since Feb 85.  I currently have an 867Mhz G4, but I will be upgrading to a duel 2Ghz G5 in a week or so.  Oh yea... can't wait.   

bkmanis


----------



## Eridanis

Count me in as a Mac man. In 1982, I taught my classmates and teachers how to use the Apple IIe's the disrict had jsut bought. They weren't all that different from the Vic20 I learned on at home. 

Right now, I only have a Mac at work (G4/667 Powerbook, 1 GB RAM. OS 10.2.8) and a kit-bashed Pentium III at home. Hopefully the new year will allow me to buy a G5 tower, and leave me enough cash to upgrade my PC to P4 to play games.


----------



## Lalato

I'm a Mac user at Home...  I've had the same trusty Power Mac 7500 since it was new.  Upgraded to 400Mhz G3, gobs of RAM, better video card, and a huge 4GB hard drive.  

I plan on either getting a G5 or a Powerbook after Christmas...  if finances hold up.  w00t!


----------



## Lalato

Damnable double post!!!!


----------



## Mirth

Added the new members to the list, welcome bkmanis, Eridanis & Lalato!

Update on the RAM issue: I bought 256mb of PC133 Kingston Valueram at Officemax for $35 (half off of their regular price of $70). There's a mail-in rebate for $15 too, which will bring it down to $20, but I'm not counting on it. Installed it today and everything's working fine...

Jay


----------



## Dimwhit

> Added the new members to the list, welcome bkmanis, Eridanis & Lalato!



So how large is this list now, anyway?


----------



## Mirth

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> So how large is this list now, anyway?




It's the first post of the thread. I update as I add new members. As of today we've got two dozen! Rock on Macheads

Jay


----------



## Aeolius

Panther (OS X 10.3) comes out on Friday. The Apple Remote Desktop client is built into the OS, now. We ought to be able to make an OS X ARD D&D game....complete with iChat AV...now THAT would make the papers


----------



## Mirth

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Panther (OS X 10.3) comes out on Friday. The Apple Remote Desktop client is built into the OS, now. We ought to be able to make an OS X ARD D&D game....complete with iChat AV...now THAT would make the papers




Having just upgraded to OS 10.2.8 two weeks ago, could you give me more info on the ARD? Sounds like just the thing I need to keep on gaming 

Jay


----------



## Aeolius

Mirth said:
			
		

> ...could you give me more info on the ARD? Sounds like just the thing I need to keep on gaming




http://www.apple.com/remotedesktop/

btw, anyone else have iChat AV?


----------



## buzz

I'm not clear on why ARD is suitable for gaming via the 'Net. Would you have the DM monitoring the desktops of the players or something? I'm not sure I want to let anyone have that much control over my Mac.

There are other solutions out there that don't cost $299.


----------



## Dimwhit

> btw, anyone else have iChat AV?



I do. But I have yet to be able to use it. But I plugged my camcorder into  and got my own camera's image into it, and it looked amazing.

I'd go trolling the boards to hook up with people over iChat AV, but I don't know. It would seem strange doing a videoconference with someone I didn't know.


----------



## Aeolius

buzz said:
			
		

> There are other solutions out there that don't cost $299.




true; klooge.werks cost $15 for the player version


----------



## RC Hagy

*G4 iBooks*

MacCentral 


Hagy
Vermont


----------



## Aeolius

I just installed OS X 10.3 on my Dual 1 GHz G4. The speed increase is incredible!


----------



## Dimwhit

> I just installed OS X 10.3 on my Dual 1 GHz G4. The speed increase is incredible!




Very nice!

I'm hoping to get offered a new job in the next couple weeks. If it all works out, there is a brand new 1.8GHz G5 waiting for me, with a copy of 10.3 in the mail. I stopped by and set it up. Beautiful machine. And I can't wait for Panther.


----------



## twistnack

Anouther mac user here, though I'm still in OS 9's grip. I don't think my poor little iMac DV could handle it.


----------



## Aeolius

twistnack said:
			
		

> Anouther mac user here, though I'm still in OS 9's grip. I don't think my poor little iMac DV could handle it.




you might take a look here:  http://www.apple.com/macosx/upgrade/requirements.html


----------



## buzz

twistnack said:
			
		

> Anouther mac user here, though I'm still in OS 9's grip. I don't think my poor little iMac DV could handle it.



Your iMac DV post-dates my B&W Rev.1 G3, so you should have no problem. I've been running X since the beta, and it works fine. I'd never want to go back to OS9.


----------



## twistnack

Thanks for the advise Aeolius and buzz, I'll keep it in mind for next month when the pay checks start rolling in. I'll need some ram, and some extra space on my hard drive, but otherwise it looks like I'll be good.


----------



## barsoomcore

twistnack said:
			
		

> Anouther mac user here, though I'm still in OS 9's grip. I don't think my poor little iMac DV could handle it.



 Ah, heck, if my BEIGE G3 266 can handle it, your iMac DV can handle it, I promise you.

You'll be happy you did. X rocks.

Hey, are there any other CrystalBall users? I just want to plug this program once more. It's an invaluable DM's tool that I find much more useful (read usable) than PCGen. Fully customizable data structure, updated for 3.5 -- and CHEAP.

Well worth getting, folks, if you do much number-crunching in d20.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Back in High School I used Mac's down in the technology lab.  I would even take one home over holiday vacations.  I would be a mac user nowadays if I could afford one.  However, currently, thats just not in the cards.  Maybe one day I will return to the world of Mac.


----------



## bkmanis

This is my first post with my new duel 2Ghz G5 loaded with Panther, Whoo hoo.  It is awesome.

So much power for one man to control.

We likes it yes we do, my precious.

bkmanis


----------



## bkmanis

oops double post.


----------



## jhallum

*Pantherized*

Count me in. 

name: jhallum
Place: Ann Arbor, MI

I've had a 15" TI-book through work since March, and I really like it a lot.  It does everything I need through work, but sadly, I can't use it for much more than game development.  I'd really like a good gaming tool for the Mac environment, but until then, my next game will be on notecards again...

I just went to Panther on Monday, and I"m very happy with it.  Go Expose!


----------



## doghead

Hi all.

Just got pointed over this way by Dimwhit (thanks!). I haven't had the chance to look through the tread yet, but I'll get to it this weekend.

I'm still 0S9.2 on a Power Mac 5500/225. Why? Cos I can. Its just had its *6th* birthday! I got it 2 years ago. $300 for the computer and printer. $100 for an ethernet card and I was away. I've thought about upgrading a few times. The new Macs are very nice. But each time I figure that I don't really need to, and anyway, who knows what cool new thing is just around the corner.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Dimwhit

doghead said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> 
> Just got pointed over this way by Dimwhit (thanks!). I haven't had the chance to look through the tread yet, but I'll get to it this weekend.
> 
> I'm still 0S9.2 on a Power Mac 5500/225. Why? Cos I can. Its just had its *6th* birthday! I got it 2 years ago. $300 for the computer and printer. $100 for an ethernet card and I was away. I've thought about upgrading a few times. The new Macs are very nice. But each time I figure that I don't really need to, and anyway, who knows what cool new thing is just around the corner.
> 
> the head of the dog.




So, do I get any presents for the referral? 

Welcome, doghead. Very cool about the computer. If it works, go for it. But I must say, OSX is a beautiful thing. A huge change from OS9, but worth it, once you're ready/able to make the change.

Along those lines, I have an 8500/233 sitting around, if anyone wants it. It currently won't boot up. Well, I think it boots up, but the monitor won't display anything. I'm not sure what the problem is, But I don't use it anymore and it's just collecting dust. I think it has 192MB memory and a 4GB drive. (I think it has a second 2GB drive.)

Maybe I'll try getting it running again.


----------



## Mirth

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> So, do I get any presents for the referral?




Sure, DW. Here's a thousand points. Make that a thousand and one cuz I like alcoholic robots.

Welcome to all new members! The list on the first page has been updated.

Also changed my sig to include a link to this thread. I gave myself the title of MacDaddy. Everyone else can feel free to choose their own title or ask here for suggestions


----------



## Dimwhit

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Hey, are there any other CrystalBall users? I just want to plug this program once more. It's an invaluable DM's tool that I find much more useful (read usable) than PCGen. Fully customizable data structure, updated for 3.5 -- and CHEAP.
> 
> Well worth getting, folks, if you do much number-crunching in d20.



I have it, but I haven't done too much with it. Seems like a great program, though.

My main issue is that I play with my portable at the gaming table (since this is the Mac Club--it's a PowerBook G3/400...Pizmo I think. Or Lombard.). Anyway, I have a homemade excel character sheet that auto calculates everything, so it's all I've needed so far. But CrystalBall is my next option if I ever need another program.

I'm not sure I'd even bother with E-Tools. Rumor has it that a Mac version will be released with E-Tools 2.0 comes out next year. We'll see.



> Also changed my sig to include a link to this thread. I gave myself the title of MacDaddy. Everyone else can feel free to choose their own title or ask here for suggestions



I'll be First Tiger...I mean, First Robot...or something...


----------



## Aeolius

A new dual-processor 1.8 GHz G5, a lower-price single-processor 1.6 GHz G5, a new 20" iMac, and a slew of optimized apps. Gotta love Tuesdays at Apple.


----------



## Dimwhit

Aeolius said:
			
		

> A new dual-processor 1.8 GHz G5, a lower-price single-processor 1.6 GHz G5, a new 20" iMac, and a slew of optimized apps. Gotta love Tuesdays at Apple.



Sweeeeeeeeeet....

On another note, I finally installed Panther this last weekend. Other than some minor problems with Font Book, I'm really loving it. Very fast on my G4/800. And it seems to run just fine on my G3/400 PowerBook as well.


----------



## Steve Jung

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeeeeeet....
> 
> On another note, I finally installed Panther this last weekend. Other than some minor problems with Font Book, I'm really loving it. Very fast on my G4/800. And it seems to run just fine on my G3/400 PowerBook as well.



Ooh. Did you use Jaguar before? If so, how does it compare?


----------



## Dimwhit

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ooh. Did you use Jaguar before? If so, how does it compare?




Yeah, I was on Jaguar. On the G4/800, it runs at least as fast, if not a little faster. Font Book has been my only problem app, but it's not that bad. A lot of spinning beach ball though every time I launch it. But everything else seems to fly.

I haven't done anything but install it on my G3/400 Powerbook, but I'll be playing around with it when I game next on Thursday. I'll let you know how well it runs on that after I have some time with it, if you're interested.

But I'm really liking Panther. My favorite feature is the new finder. Coolest feature goes to the fast user switching. I only have one user, so I created a junk account just to see it switch every once in a while.


----------



## Mirth

Just got my first DVDBurner and I've need suggestions for what programs to use on a Mac. I'm all ears (eyes?) !!

Jay


----------



## Dimwhit

Mirth said:
			
		

> Just got my first DVDBurner and I've need suggestions for what programs to use on a Mac. I'm all ears (eyes?) !!
> 
> Jay




Toast 6 Titanium is quite good. It even encodes to standard DVD format, though the chaptering and such is a little limited. But it's a very good program. I'm assuming iDVD is out, right? I think you have to have a built-in DVD drive by Apple. (That still kinda ticks me off.)


----------



## Mirth

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Toast 6 Titanium is quite good. It even encodes to standard DVD format, though the chaptering and such is a little limited. But it's a very good program.




Yeah, I've ot Toast 6 and it is great. Have you used DVDBackup, DVD2One or any of the other DVD ripping programs out there?



			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm assuming iDVD is out, right? I think you have to have a built-in DVD drive by Apple. (That still kinda ticks me off.)




And a G4, so yeah iDVD is out. But I've got Final Cut if I need it, so I don't see that as a problem.

Right now, I mostly want to make backup copies of my more collectible DVDs to watch, like my Criterion Hard Boiled and the Akira in the metal tin. That way I can still enjoy the movie but I can leave the collectible in pristine condition.

Thanks for the quick response DW 

Any other advice from the rest of you MacHeads?


----------



## pezagent

Hi,

I use an eMac G4... one thing I love about OS X is Unix... it allows me to be a true computer geek all over again. Thanks Apple.

I've also been creating my first app-- a player character repository--and if you've got PHP/mySQL setup on your Mac (I know you do 'cause it's so easy, eh?) then let me know if you're interested in testing it for me.

/johnny


----------



## Dimwhit

pezagent said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I use an eMac G4... one thing I love about OS X is Unix... it allows me to be a true computer geek all over again. Thanks Apple.
> 
> I've also been creating my first app-- a player character repository--and if you've got PHP/mySQL setup on your Mac (I know you do 'cause it's so easy, eh?) then let me know if you're interested in testing it for me.
> 
> /johnny




I may be interested in helping you. I am actually going to install mySQL on my Mac at work today or tomorrow. If I can't figure it out, I'll have to post here for some help from you. (I'm fairly new to the UNIX thing.)


----------



## pezagent

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I may be interested in helping you. I am actually going to install mySQL on my Mac at work today or tomorrow. If I can't figure it out, I'll have to post here for some help from you. (I'm fairly new to the UNIX thing.)




Hi Dim,

That's great. You'll need to install PHP as well, but you can do that after mySQL. If you do run into bumps, feel free to post back here and I'll see what I can do to help you out. If you haven't prepped yourself for mySQL installation, may I remind you that most of installation problems occur due to permission settings, so if your machine is at work, make sure you have full access privilages and you can set up a user-account (you'll need one for mySQL--it gets its own account). Otherwise you will run into "can't open socket" problems when you think everything is okay. Hopefully you won't run into this problem.

Regards,

/johnny


----------



## barsoomcore

pezagent said:
			
		

> I've also been creating my first app-- a player character repository--and if you've got PHP/mySQL setup on your Mac (I know you do 'cause it's so easy, eh?) then let me know if you're interested in testing it for me.



Happy to help out. I've php running and if I don't have mySQL it's a no brainer, so cool.

I'm planning on creating a Konfabulator (got  Konfabulator ? ) widget that can go into any CrystalBall monster file and copy it into your clipboard as a statblock. Need a statblock for an Adult Black Dragon? Click once to select and once to paste. Done.

Man, that's gonna make my life a LOT easier.

I'm also thinking about creating a DM writing tool that will allow you to create and organize dozens of documents, switch between them rapidly, display multiple docs simultaneously, multi-file search-and-replace, display RTF, TXT and HTML files, as well as images -- and I want to include a "Text Layer" over all images so you can import a cool map from somewhere, and then without using an image editor (which is a lot of work), just add key numbers to the map, or notes, or whatever.

Right now I use Apple's ProjectBuilder but it's got a zillion features for coding that I have no use for, so I'd like something a little more streamlined. Hoping to add good support for CrystallBall files, as well.

But that's a LONG-term project...


----------



## buzz

FYI, this nice man has created a bunch of MacOS X native installers for MySQL, PHP, and Tomcat, if you want to keep your geekiness to a minimum:

http://www.serverlogistics.com/mysql.php


----------



## pezagent

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Happy to help out. I've php running and if I don't have mySQL it's a no brainer, so cool.




That's great, thanks.  I've got a seperate thread going for the application here.



> I'm planning on creating a Konfabulator (got  Konfabulator ? ) widget that can go into any CrystalBall monster file and copy it into your clipboard as a statblock. Need a statblock for an Adult Black Dragon? Click once to select and once to paste. Done.




LOL, I love the name. Totally.



> I'm also thinking about creating a DM writing tool that will allow you to create and organize dozens of documents, switch between them rapidly, display multiple docs simultaneously, multi-file search-and-replace, display RTF, TXT and HTML files, as well as images -- and I want to include a "Text Layer" over all images so you can import a cool map from somewhere, and then without using an image editor (which is a lot of work), just add key numbers to the map, or notes, or whatever.




LOL, I think you forgot the kitchen sink! Sounds like you've got a lot planned... My main programming haunt that might be of interest to you: Sitepoint.

It sounds like a _very_ long-term project... *May the Source Be With U * 

/johnny


----------



## pezagent

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, this nice man has created a bunch of MacOS X native installers for MySQL, PHP, and Tomcat, if you want to keep your geekiness to a minimum:
> 
> http://www.serverlogistics.com/mysql.php




Hi buzz,

That's a great link, thanks! I've been using the PHP compilation supplied by Marc Liyanage *here.* He no longer makes a package for mySQL (as mySQL now distributes binaries), so your link is most appreciated!

/johnny


----------



## Mirth

Welcome pezagent! Added you to the list on the first page...

Glad to know you guys have found a way to help each other here. Very cool!

Anybody have any suggestions for me? I'll figure it out on my own eventually, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Jay


----------



## Aeolius

*Bryce*

If anyone is keeping up with the Bryce saga, now that Corel has killed the Mac version, Eric Wenger, who coded the original Bryce, has released his landscape-generating code, wrapped in a new UI. It is a Mac-only release, at this time: http://www.uisoftware.com/Voyager/

   Then there is MojoWorld, created by Ken Musgrave, who also worked on Bryce: http://www.pandromeda.com/

   Some Mac fans still cling to the hope that Bryce 6 for Mac will see the light of day: http://www.bryceformac.com/


----------



## Aeolius

OS X 10.3.2 and QuickTime 6.5 are now available for download...


----------



## RC Hagy

*Slightly Mac Related...*

Made on Mac Map goodness...


Well I think so!

 


Hagy
Vermont


----------



## buzz

Nifty! What did you use to make them?


----------



## RC Hagy

buzz said:
			
		

> Nifty! What did you use to make them?




Thankee, Buzz.

My new G4 (blast Apple and their secrecy... could have had a G5), my old wacom tablet and Adobe Illustrator 10. Needed AI 10 for the symbols to keep the file size down. Other than all that just a lot of time and some real trial and real error.

It is not like I knew what I was doing.  


RC Hagy


----------



## Mirth

Very nice, RC.

I'm quite enjoying my new DVD Burner, btw, now that I've got it all figured out


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Please excuse me for a moment while I whine.  I hate being broke.  I want a Mac.  WAAAH!  Ok.  I feel better now.

A friend of mine's mother is buying her a $4000 Mac Tower in the next month or so.  Granted they also have no problem buying her a new car every 4-5 years.

No real point.  Just rambling and it's vaguely mac related.


----------



## Mirth

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> Please excuse me for a moment while I whine.  I hate being broke.  I want a Mac.  WAAAH!  Ok.  I feel better now.
> 
> A friend of mine's mother is buying her a $4000 Mac Tower in the next month or so.  Granted they also have no problem buying her a new car every 4-5 years.
> 
> No real point.  Just rambling and it's vaguely mac related.




MacAttack!!


----------



## RC Hagy

Mirth said:
			
		

> Very nice, RC.
> 
> I'm quite enjoying my new DVD Burner, btw, now that I've got it all figured out





Thankee!


What have you been burning by the by?


----------



## Mirth

I posted the following on the dealmac forums too, but I thought someone here might have some advice:

A couple of days ago I was working on my Lime G3/400 iMac when the power went out. When it came on again, everything was fine except that my firewire ports were no longer responding. 

I had a LaCie 20gb Ext FW HD on one port and a Lite-On DVD+-R/RW on the other. Apple System Profiler showed nothing on either port. After connecting/reconnecting the cords from each device to all of the ports, I finally got the LaCie HD to connect in one of the ports but not the other. I connected the Lite-On to the LaCie and I was back in business. Problem solved, or so I thought.

I booted the iMac this morning and I'm back to the same problem I had before. Neither device is showing up. And no amount of switching cords and ports is helping. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm sunk without my firewire ports. Is there an inexpensive way to replace them or a software solution to repair them?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Mirth


----------



## pezagent

Hi Mirth,



			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> A couple of days ago I was working on my Lime G3/400 iMac when the power went out. When it came on again, everything was fine except that my firewire ports were no longer responding.




Before the power went out -- I'm going to assume that you haven't had any problems with your Firewire ports before? Which OS version are you using on your iMac? I'm also assuming that it's 8~9.



> I had a LaCie 20gb Ext FW HD on one port and a Lite-On DVD+-R/RW on the other. Apple System Profiler showed nothing on either port. After connecting/reconnecting the cords from each device to all of the ports, I finally got the LaCie HD to connect in one of the ports but not the other. I connected the Lite-On to the LaCie and I was back in business. Problem solved, or so I thought.




I've had problems like this on an iMac before. The Apple software before OS X seemed to be very picky about Firewire.



> I booted the iMac this morning and I'm back to the same problem I had before. Neither device is showing up. And no amount of switching cords and ports is helping.




There are two possible problems, and I'm hoping it's just a corrupted extension due to the unexpected shutdown. Perhaps you can try replacing just your Firewire extensions and see if that helps, and reinstalling any of the original drivers that came with the drives you mentioned. If that fails, I would then move to a full system reinstall just to make sure everything is where it belongs and nothing got corrupted at all. I have always found this overkill but more of a peace-of mind thing.

If that doesn't work, call an Apple repair shop (preferably a specialist, not a computer store) and see if they have had any similar problems with your iMac model, because if the software doesn't fix the problem, it's definately a hardware problem, especially if the drives worked flawlessly before. Because of my own personal experience with this issue, I always suspected a hardware problem but never confirmed it because the machine wasn't my own and it's not used often enough.

Please let us know how you get on,

/johnny


----------



## Mirth

pezagent said:
			
		

> Before the power went out -- I'm going to assume that you haven't had any problems with your Firewire ports before? Which OS version are you using on your iMac? I'm also assuming that it's 8~9.




No probs before the power outage. Using OS 10.2.8 



			
				pezagent said:
			
		

> There are two possible problems, and I'm hoping it's just a corrupted extension due to the unexpected shutdown. Perhaps you can try replacing just your Firewire extensions and see if that helps, and reinstalling any of the original drivers that came with the drives you mentioned. If that fails, I would then move to a full system reinstall just to make sure everything is where it belongs and nothing got corrupted at all. I have always found this overkill but more of a peace-of mind thing.




Would this still be necessary in OSX? I'm fairly new to it, but I love it so far.



			
				pezagent said:
			
		

> If that doesn't work, call an Apple repair shop (preferably a specialist, not a computer store) and see if they have had any similar problems with your iMac model, because if the software doesn't fix the problem, it's definately a hardware problem, especially if the drives worked flawlessly before. Because of my own personal experience with this issue, I always suspected a hardware problem but never confirmed it because the machine wasn't my own and it's not used often enough.




From what I understand, faulty FW ports are a problem with this particular iMac  Someone else suggested hitting the PMU button, so I'll start a full diagnostic tomorrow. I'm still afraid they're shot though.

Given that the iMac has been a champ since 1999, I'm not gonna complain too much if the FW ports have gone out now. Only problem is I'm currently unemployed and my budget is pretty tight, so I was hoping for a quick and cheap fix. I should find out about a new job possibility this week, so if that works out I might look into getting a refurb iBook and let my son have this machine (he'll be 2 this month so it'll be good timing).

Please keep the suggestions coming and thanks pezagent,

Jay


----------



## Aeolius

*MacWorld San Francisco 2004 - Tomorrow @ 6am*

MacWorld San Francisco 2004

Keynote:  01/06/04, 6am ET 

http://stream.apple.akadns.net/

"Security during set-up for the show is tight, as always, with Apple's booth obscured by a huge black tarp on all sides. Posted at the main entrance are two rather generic banners for the iPod. Tucked neatly behind each of the 15-foot banners, however, is another banner that is rolled up and whose contents are obscured from view, presumably a banner containing details of at least some of what Jobs has up his sleeve." -  http://zdnet.com.com/2100-1103_2-5135192.html


----------



## Mirth

Aeolius said:
			
		

> MacWorld San Francisco 2004
> 
> Keynote:  01/06/04, 6am ET
> 
> http://stream.apple.akadns.net/




Wouldn't it actually be 12pm Eastern Time since it is 9am Pacific Time?

Just didn't want anyone setting their alarm that early if they didn't need to


----------



## Aeolius

Mirth said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it actually be 12pm Eastern Time




You may be correct...I seem to have cooked my nines


----------



## maddmic

Just a quick hello from a new Mac user.  Just bought a used Quicksilver and will be coming here for advice.


----------



## RyanL

So, umm.  I just wanted to say that I've had my Mac for about 4 months now and I love it to pieces.  I do not miss my PC at all.



-Ryan


----------



## Mirth

Well I solved my firewire port problem by hitting the power management unit (PMU) switch on the logic board. Fired it up afterwards and everything is hunky dory. Can't tell you how relieved I am, especially since I didn't get that job I was hoping for this week. At least I don't have to buy a new Mac that I can't really afford.


----------



## RC Hagy

Mirth said:
			
		

> At least I don't have to buy a new Mac that I can't really afford.





 Do not let the Kool-Aid Brigade here that! Nothing will save you if they here that!


 



			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> Well I solved my firewire port problem by hitting the power management unit (PMU) switch on the logic board. Fired it up afterwards and everything is hunky dory.




That is why I like my macs... nothing that I cannot figure out or do myself.

Speaking of doing things myself...

My present to myself was the Kensington Orbit Optical Trackball.
One word,
four letters,
all drool...

it is: S-E-X-Y.

I mean it. Get that sucker on your desktop, the only thing which does it justice. Though I do miss my scroll wheel.

Throne of Bhaal makes BGII: SoA fun again!

Freedom Force is just plain vanilla goodness.

Neverwinter Nights... I am just letting myself marinate on that one 'til the other two are finished.


Anyone else get nifty little goodies?


RCH


----------



## Dimwhit

maddmic said:
			
		

> Just a quick hello from a new Mac user.  Just bought a used Quicksilver and will be coming here for advice.




Which one? I have the G4/800 Quicksilver at home (G5 at work). It's a nice computer. I put a 160GB drive inside to up my capacity. But it's treated me quite well.

Congrats! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## barsoomcore

Has anyone seen this DunDjinni product newly out from Fluid Entertainment? It looks quite nice, I have to say, and they've written it in Java, and claim they plan to port it to other OSs as things move along.

If you think it's something you'd buy, why not post in their forums to let them know? They seem like reasonable folks and I'm sure if they saw a demand for a Macintosh version they'd get one together speedily.

I also posted in an offer to perhaps pusue the port myself. A friend of mine and I tried to do that with eTools, when Fluid was working directly with Wizards, and whoever was in charge of the project management couldn't let us in (understandable, really -- they have no idea who we are, after all), but maybe, now that Fluid's on their own, they'd be more amenable to such an offer.

Somebody's already gotten it running on Linux. Are we going to let that go unanswered?


----------



## maddmic

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Which one? I have the G4/800 Quicksilver at home (G5 at work). It's a nice computer. I put a 160GB drive inside to up my capacity. But it's treated me quite well.
> 
> Congrats! Hope you enjoy it.




I have a G4/dual gig system w/ 2 80gig drives and 1.5 of ram.  I'm loving it if only for my entertainment uses as well as saving and backing up all of my data while my PC was hosed.  I'm really trying to get into things on this machine and hope to put it to the test.  

Have any of you used iDVD for writing your own DVD's?  If so, what format can I convert from?  I'm importing my wedding videos from analog 8mm through my pc into mpeg format, and then moving them to the Mac to hopefully burn them onto DVD in a compilation.  Anybody have a suggestion for an easier route w/o spending more $?


----------



## barsoomcore

maddmic said:
			
		

> Have any of you used iDVD for writing your own DVD's?  If so, what format can I convert from?  I'm importing my wedding videos from analog 8mm through my pc into mpeg format, and then moving them to the Mac to hopefully burn them onto DVD in a compilation.  Anybody have a suggestion for an easier route w/o spending more $?



iMovie. Connect your analog 8mm to your Mac and capture everything via iMovie. That assumes your 8mm has Firewire. If not then there are very inexpensive Firewire converters that would be worth investing in if you think you're going to do this again.

Seriously, this is exactly what iMovie + iDVD are for. I've used iDVD numerous times -- the only thing I'll say is that sometimes the DVDs don't play on all DVD players. Not sure if there's a pattern to it or not but some DVD players can be kinda twitchy as to what they'll play. Have had no problems with our own Sony DVD player.

If you can't get the converter, the mpegs should transfer across no problem. With iDVD you just drag them into the project and poof! little buttons appear.


----------



## Aryoche

Add me to the list of Mac users here...

1)Dual 1.25ghz G4, 1.25 GB Ram, dual 80GB HD's
2) 500 mhz G4 Powerbook, 48GB HD, 1GB Ram
3) 1 1ghz G4 Powermac, 80GB HD, 1.25GB Ram

All wireless networked.

BTW, If I can find the model, there are other DVD burners you can use with iDVD, aside from the factory installed one. I believe it's a Sony drive.


----------



## Enforcer

I have a Dell Insprion 5150...and after visiting my Mac-using friend over winter break, I wish I had bought a Powerbook instead. This is after years of sole Windows use and numerous derisive comments about Macs. Anyways, I'm thinking about ebaying my Dell and seeing if I can swing a 15" Powerbook with the cash I make. If not, then perhaps I'll get one when I get my first job out of law school (in 2007...).

Why do I want to switch? Everything works. Hell, my Dell wireless router is a pain in the ass, but my friend's airport worked flawlessly for my Dell laptop's wireless connection--that's just not right. Also, there's more than just Blizzard games for the Mac now, which is nice, and I've become less of a gamer anyways. Also, you get a hell of a lot of nifty software for free with OS X (I've done _lots_ of research on Macs in the last few weeks.

What's holding me back? Right-clicking for one. Yes, I know my Microsoft USB mouse will work, but that doesn't help on a Powerbook when I don't want to lug my mouse around. On my Dell I can program corners of the touchpad to act as extra buttions--the upper-left acts as the "back" button in Internet Explorer, the lower-left will minimize a window. I could also program a corner to do the same thing as the right-click button, though with two real buttons I have no need. Can a Powerbook's touchpad be programmed the same way? Oh, and you can program the touchpad to have a tap=1 click, right? None of the Macs at the Apple Store downtown were programmed that way, as I remember.

Anyways, I'd like to be considered a future Mac owner for the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Aeolius

*Corel kills another one...*

Many Mac users may remember the day that Corel killed development for Bryce for the Mac OS. They just did it again; the Mac CorelDRAW Suite has been discontinued.

   I hate learning new Apps, when I have been comfortable with others for years. I have used CorelDRAW on Macs and Windoze machines since version 3 (i.e versions 6,8,10, and 11 on the Mac, versions 3-10 on the PC). I break with most Mac users, here, as I would rather gargle glass shards than use the abomination that is Adobe Illustrator. So, what choice have I. but to start anew and learn Freehand? Score one for Macromedia.

   I am reminded of how I felt when I learned Adobe had discontinued LiveMotion and then reduced the feature set in GoLive (which I have been using since the days before Adobe bought GoLive's Cyberstudio and made it their own). If Adobe is forcing me to buy Flash and/or Fireworks to replace LiveMotion, why not invest in Dreamweaver while I'm at it? Score two for Macromedia.

   Sometimes I wish Apple would purchase the decaying carcass that is Corel, and assimilate their products into their own portfolio. At least then Bryce would have a home again. Instead, I am tempted to consider e-on's Vue 4, which works better with Poser anyway (until Curious Labs kills that, forcing me over to DAZ|Studio).

   Whoops...was that a rant?


----------



## Lalato

I'm still stinging from when Corel dropped WordPerfect...  Oh well...

At least you won't be disappointed with Dreamweaver.  It's a great program.  

--sam


----------



## RC Hagy

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Many Mac users may remember the day that Corel killed development for Bryce for the Mac OS. They just did it again; the Mac CorelDRAW Suite has been discontinued.
> I break with most Mac users, here, as I would rather gargle glass shards than use the abomination that is Adobe Illustrator.




Hey! I use Illustrator! 

The kicker was I wanted to switch to something else whenever I started (if ever) making some cash on  my maps. That something was going to be coreldraw.

Then again the way Adobe uses their other apps as Photoshop testing grounds, I will probably only have to upgrade in a few years and get all the features I need there.

The kicker is, in about five to six years (yeah. I know, long time in bottom line land) about 50% of the 60% - 80% who are not on OSX may/will upgrade... that means new software by that point (just my opinion of course).

Who knows... Maybe Jobs has a wish list of purchases somewhere which includes Corel.

Either way... I am stuck with AI 10 now.


Hagy


----------



## buzz

Uh, Freehand? 

Is Illustrator really so bad? What's so spiffy about Corel?


----------



## RC Hagy

buzz said:
			
		

> Is Illustrator really so bad? What's so spiffy about Corel?




From my side, Illustrator, and a few other Adobe programs, are there to test run tools for inclusion in Photoshop.
Running Photoshop and Illustrator makes one wonder whether there is an ADOBE and an adobe. Photoshop, barring the arcane tool setup, is solid as anything out there. Never seems to crash or even burp. 

Illustrators 9 & 10 on the other hand were and are... just plain unfinished.

The only thing spiffy about Corel for me was that I might have been able to transfer my vector graphics from AI to Corel's vector based illustration program. In the hopes of a smoother ride and more intuitive tool system.

Oh, well...


Hagy


----------



## Lalato

I've never tried it, but another option might be Canvas...

--sam


----------



## Jeph

Another Mac user, here. Don't know the specs, but I've got a cube, one of those old Imacs that looks like an Emac but Ier, and a spiffy new Powerbook.


----------



## Mirth

Added maddmic, Aryoche, Enforcer and Jeph to the list. Welcome!

Question for all you Mac-using PbPers: Is there any way to emulate tabletop gaming online with a Mac. Just looking for options 

Mirth


----------



## Aeolius

Mirth said:
			
		

> Is there any way to emulate tabletop gaming online with a Mac. Just looking for options




   Though I have never tried it, you might want to investigate klooge.werks , though it does cost $30 for the DM client and $15 for the player client. Otherwise, try combining iChat AV with Apple Remote Desktop.


----------



## SJ

Hey Mirth, 

here's my first post with my new ibook.

So do we all get membership cards, secret handshakes, or what?

 

anyone want to give their opinion on Crystal Ball? I currently use PCGen, but really like getting the monster statblocks to printout, especially throwing a class level or 2 on some of the baddies, and I'm wondering how it fits the bill of DM tool.


----------



## dvvega

Cards? Secret Handshakes?! 
A Mac user craves not these things.


Those kind of things are required by people who need to justify their choices. Since Mac users don't have to justify why they bought or use a Mac, we need none of these things


----------



## buzz

SJ said:
			
		

> I currently use PCGen, but really like getting the monster statblocks to printout, especially throwing a class level or 2 on some of the baddies, and I'm wondering how it fits the bill of DM tool.



I tried out Crystal Ball for a little while, but it seemed like it didn't do half the things that PCGem does for making characters, so I went back.

Now I'm just patiently waiting for 3.5 support...


----------



## SJ

Who doesn't like secret handshakes? Nothing's better than an obvious demonstration to others nearby that they are not 'in the know' or 'elite'.

 



			
				dvvega said:
			
		

> Cards? Secret Handshakes?!
> A Mac user craves not these things.
> ...




As to Crystal Ball, looks like it also is waiting for 3.5 updates, I read on the boards where the author considered it a total rewrite. Looks PCGen 'll have to do.

--SJ


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

*Oooh!  Oooh!  Sign Me Up!*

Just wanted to add my moniker to the list of Mac folks. Macs at home and work - 

1) PB500(pismo) 640M Ram, 20G HD, OS X 10.2.8 primarily, 9.2.2 only when absolutely needed - which is rarely these days
2) iMac 266 96M Ram, 3G HD, OS 9.2.2 - tried 10.2 but not enough ram to get decent performance. 

Work
3 iMac 500s and a 'Digital Audio' 4XXmH G4 Tower

I've been an Apple user since the days of the Apple II, but wasn't introduced to the Mac unti Vet School - and I've owned at least one ever since.

A link in Mirth's sig pointed me here.



			
				SJ said:
			
		

> As to Crystal Ball, looks like it also is waiting for 3.5 updates, I read on the boards where the author considered it a total rewrite. Looks PCGen 'll have to do.




I haven't used PCGen since they pared down the data set to get in compliance with WotC, But...
<Shameless Plug>
As an 'assistant programmer' for CrystalBall, I can say that you won't have to wait for the 3.5 version of the program to gain D&D 3.5 compatibility - I believe that the next release should have updated data sets for 3.5 compatibility.

The total rewrite that the main programmer (CrystalBallMac) is talking about will result in a huge number of improvements to both the UI and beneath the hood.  

My sections are being reworked as well, I handle statblocks, printing, and the Print Designer program that lets you design your own print templates for CrystalBall.
</Shameless Plug>

RE


----------



## SJ

RE, thanks for the Crystal Ball update!

I am a statblock stickler. I'm picky about it and have/love to reformat and reorganize the statblocks from whatever program I use. I look forward to seeing what CB has to offer.

Since all my games are 3.5 now, I will have to wait for the update. Let us know when it hits.

--SJ


----------



## buzz

Do let us know when the new version is released, Epistaxis.


----------



## RC Hagy

*Mac NWN Modules*

Hey everyone... IMG has an article on Neverwinter Modules (their recommendations that is...).


Inside Mac Games Article on NWN modules


Hagy


----------



## DrSpunj

I spotted the thread, skimmed the first several posts, then decided to post myself.

I have a B&W G3, 350MHz with...ummm...>512MB of memory (can't remember specifics, it's been so long since I upgraded that ) with a second hard drive (and yes, it's a revision A box meaning I had to get an expansion card to boot from the newer/bigger drive, that took some looking on macfixit.com to figure out!).

I'm still running 10.1.5 and probably won't jump into Panther until I upgrade computers. I'd really like to play NWN and am looking forward to WoW as well, so I'd like to upgrade sooner rather than later, but I'm switching jobs and we're planning on moving into a bigger house within the next 12 months, so a new computer isn't exactly a high priority right now.

Still, right after the house (and maybe a car by that time) I plan to get another Mac, the best I can reasonably afford since I'll want it to last me as long as possible. I'm also planning on getting a 20" cinema display if at all possible, and my wife and I both would like to have access to a SuperDrive.

I'll have to take another look at CrystalBall and PC Gen. I liked both of them a while back and have old versions from just before 3.5 came out, but haven't updated them since. Recently I've been using a lot of Excel sheets since they are cross-compatible.

Thanks.

DrSpunj


----------



## RC Hagy

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> I spotted the thread, skimmed the first several posts, then decided to post myself.





Hallo. We do not bite and the Kool-aid seems to stay at the kiddie table.

BW G3 350 128 RAM 12 gig hard disk... my first mac >sigh<. Yours must be five plus now also. In about a year Apple will either be out of business >snicker< or making a computer which will last 15+ years easy.

I mean the present G5s can handle 8 gigs of RAM... with a max of 16 at some point (I think... I am still having trouble quantifing 8 gig...).

As someone who got one of the last G4s and then a few weeks later heard the news on the G5...

January/February, May - August and October - December seem to be big times for announcements and/or rumors.
Waiting can be a good thing with Apple though, since they let very little slip until they are almost ready for release.

Hope the house works out (heh, new house, hehehehehe).


Four years in our new home... and still not enough room,


Hagy


----------



## Mirth

Added SJ, Raging Epistaxis and DrSpunj to the list. Welcome!

Here's a thought:

Has anyone on the list ever set-up a Mac Users Group before? Is it possible to make this a virtual one? I know the local one here is able to get access to publishers, software & hardware companies, etc. to test products, do demos, garner reviews and so on. If we were able to do the same thing here, it might benefit all of us. Especially if some gaming company wanted to court a group of RPG/Macheads. 

So what do you all think? Suggestions? Comments?

Jay

mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## Lalato

Mirth...
I think that's a swell idea, but I have no idea how to implement it.

--sam


----------



## Dimwhit

I like the idea, too, Mirth.

What about starting as a usergroup on the boards here? I've asked, but no one has every told me how they work. But go to you CP and click the 'usergroups' link. There are only two, and I don't know if they're used. Again, I don't know what they do exactly, but maybe that's a place to start.


----------



## RC Hagy

Interest here as well... not much use on the whole user group thing though.


Hagy


Edit: Have to love Apple and Google...


http://www.apple.com/usergroups/


Have yet to look through though. _Should_ have some helpful stuff though.


----------



## Mirth

Thanks for the link, RC.

After a quick skim-through I saw this as a minimum requirement for an online Mac community:

To be approved as an online-only group, you need:

1. 100 members on your listserv and/or web discussion board
2. A digest version of your listserv
3. A method for Apple to view postings
4. Three leader contacts in the database
5. A generic group email address
6. A group website

Unfortunately we're only a third of the way there, but it is still something to think about. Keep your thoughts coming and I'll try to sort it all out...

Jay


----------



## Dimwhit

Well, the website and listserv stuff is easy. It's the 100 members that may take a bit.


----------



## Lalato

Sounds like it's time to do some pimpin' out on the General board...  That should yield a few more mac heads...

--sam


----------



## Aeolius

You could always write an article for MacCentral, describing how you are forming a group of Mac-centric gamers.


----------



## Aeolius

iChat AV has a new public beta. It adds support for videoconferences with AIM 5.5 for Windows! iChat AV 

   In other news, while a Mac port of Uru is now being developed, support for Uru has been canned. Mac users need to support this product if/when it is released. Uru is "Myst Online", for those unfamiliar with the term. I for one have been looking forward to an online multi-player game, which is focused on elements other than shooting the bejeebers out of friend and foe alike.CYAN WORLD NEWS


----------



## Ferox4

Just throwing my apple into the ring. 

We just got an Apple store here in Cleveland and even though it's small, it's really cool! 

Cheers, all
F4


----------



## RC Hagy

Hallo Ferox4!

Aspyr wants to know if you would prefer your games on DVD...


IMG Forums 


Hagy


----------



## Laslo Tremaine

Just wanted to toss my hat into the Mac users ring.

I'm a Mac sys admin, and at work I use a AuPowerBook 15".

I gotta come clean and admit that I have a PC at home (2.6ghz intell running XP Pro) pretty much only used for Dark Age of Camelot and other PC games.  I am totally psyched for the release of Worlds of Warcraft, so I can feed my MMORPG addiction while on the road...   

In my mind, PCs are for gaming and Macs are for getting real work done...


----------



## RyanL

Does anyone know if the latest Safari update has improved Javascript support?  I was using one of our web apps at work on my Powerbook, and I know that this particular web app uses pre-w3c DOM, IE-centric javascript constructs (because I wrote it).  I was expecting it to not work with Safari, since I've had those types of problems before, but I was surprised to see that it worked.

-Ryan


----------



## Aeolius

RyanL said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the latest Safari update has improved Javascript support?




per http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/hyatt/archives/2004_02.html#004874

"LiveConnect is now supported for Java applets, allowing for bi-directional communication between Javascript and Java. Many Java sites that didn't work in earlier versions of Safari will now work properly in 1.2."


----------



## Lalato

Well damn...  now I have to upgrade to Panther...  Anyone know where I can get a copy of Panther for Dirt Cheap without having to go to ebay?

Thanks,
--sam


----------



## Dimwhit

Lalato said:
			
		

> Well damn...  now I have to upgrade to Panther...  Anyone know where I can get a copy of Panther for Dirt Cheap without having to go to ebay?
> 
> Thanks,
> --sam




Not sure if it works, but find 4 other Mac users and go in on the Family Pack (5 copies for $200). I don't know if the installers know whether all copies are, in fact, being used in the same household, but I would think it would work.

Of course, to get it totally and completely legit, you're stuck paying the money. You could go to macmall or somewhere like that and probably get it for $99, maybe $89 if you're lucky.


----------



## Aeolius

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> You could go to macmall or somewhere like that and probably get it for $99, maybe $89 if you're lucky.




plus $29 to $49 for iLife '04


----------



## Lalato

Yep...  couldn't upgrade without getting Garage Band, too!  

As for the Family package... I think you only get one set of disks.  That said, Apple isn't like MS with regard to registration... so I think you could easily use the Family Pack with anyone you choose too...  The question is... who gets to keep the disks?   (Yes, I realize that I can make copies of the disks, but that does seem a bit pirate-like to me)...

Oh well... looks like I'll have to just save my ducats...
--sam


----------



## Aeolius

Lalato said:
			
		

> Yep...  couldn't upgrade without getting Garage Band, too!




I admit it. I picked up the Jam Pack expansion when I got iLife '04


----------



## Guardians Of Order

*Guardians Of Order Integrates Customer Updates with iCal!*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Guelph, Ontario
16 February 2004

Contact:	Mark C. MacKinnon, President

GUARDIANS OF ORDER INTEGRATES CUSTOMER UPDATES WITH ICAL SOFTWARE

	Guardians Of Order, Inc. unveiled today its new solution to keep customers and business partners updated with the latest product information: iCal® calendar software by Apple Computer, Inc.

	“iCal is, quite simply, the best calendar software available,” said Guardians Of Order President, Mark C. MacKinnon. “With its internet publishing and subscribing features, iCal allows our customers — fans, retailers, and distributors — to automatically update their calendars with our latest release dates, product descriptions, and convention information. iCal instantly refreshes when we make an adjustment to a date or add a new product, and consequently the calendar information is always current. iCal complements our website updates, but also offers a unique communication tool that vastly improves information flow. We are excited to be the first company to bring this cutting-edge innovation to the adventure gaming industry.”

	The iCal utility is freely available at http://www.apple.com/ical to anyone running Mac OS X system software v10.2.3 or later. Users with internet access can subscribe to the Guardians Of Order news calendar at:
	webcal://ical.mac.com/guardiansorder/GoO32News.ics.

	Alternatively, users running system software other than Mac OS X can view the calendar on the Guardians Of Order website by clicking the link on the front page or visiting:
http://www.guardiansorder.com/ical

	Founded in 1997, Guardians Of Order, Inc. is a Canadian publishing company specializing in Japanese anime and superheroic role-playing games, as well as licensed resource and reference books. In addition to their Origins Award-nominated Big Eyes, Small Mouth anime RPG and Silver Age Sentinels superhero RPG, they publish licensed fan guides and RPGs based on: popular anime series (Trigun, Hellsing, Fushigi Yugi, Slayers, Revolutionary Girl Utena, and others); George R. R. Martin’s epic fantasy novel series, A Song of Ice and Fire (summer 2004); and DC Comics’ acclaimed superhero series, The Authority and StormWatch (spring 2004). Guardians Of Order is headquartered in Guelph, Ontario. For more information, contact Guardians Of Order at info@guardiansorder.com, or visit the company's website at http://www.guardiansorder.com.

	iCal is a registered trademark of Apple Computer, Inc.


----------



## Berandor

Hello, my name is Berandor, and I am a Mac user.

I only have an old i-Book and just stumbled over Mirth's sig. I probably won't read the whole thread, either. So why am I here? To waste time, I guess.

Anyway, I got my i-Book for professional reasons (I wanted to be able to write while not at home), and at first I underestimated the scarcity of Macintosh programs compared to PC programs. But now I'm used to it 
I also bought an i-Pod, and if I could, I'd shop at i-Tunes (Germany is a no-go). So at least I'm fully converted, now (after having bought an X-Box to game on )

Well, that's that.


----------



## Dimwhit

Berandor said:
			
		

> ...at first I underestimated the scarcity of Macintosh programs compared to PC programs. But now I'm used to it




True, but given that 90% of the zillion PC programs out there are crap, the difference isn't nearly that great. 

Welcome to the longest Mac thread around!


----------



## PugioilAudacio

I am a Mac User and proud of it! I have used macs all my life. I now have 10.3 and use it for everything, gaming, RPG's - EVERYTHING!


----------



## drnuncheon

Any more ideas on that Mac gamers group?

Right now I'm looking for some decent mapping software - I'd love something akin to Hexmapper, because I don't need anything fancy - just quick and reasonably good-looking.

I'd use Hexmapper on the older PC, but I'm going to be giving it over to Linux...

J


----------



## Dimwhit

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Any more ideas on that Mac gamers group?




I'd sure like to have one going. Even if it starts out just here on ENWorld.

Morrus is/was selling private boards. What about getting a Mac Users forum here on EN World. We can make it viewable for everyone to see, but you have to 'register' with the group to post. Something like that. If it ever gets big enough, we could transition to on official MUG.

Morrus was charging for those, but the cost I think would come to about $1/person/year. Or maybe he'd give us a free forum...


----------



## Lalato

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Any more ideas on that Mac gamers group?
> 
> Right now I'm looking for some decent mapping software - I'd love something akin to Hexmapper, because I don't need anything fancy - just quick and reasonably good-looking.
> 
> I'd use Hexmapper on the older PC, but I'm going to be giving it over to Linux...
> 
> J




Have you tried RPGMapMaker?  It's not great, but it will do in a pinch...

http://perso.club-internet.fr/fmteau/rpgmapmaker/rpgmapmaker.htm


----------



## drnuncheon

Lalato said:
			
		

> Have you tried RPGMapMaker?  It's not great, but it will do in a pinch...




Yeah, that was my impression when I tried it a while back - has it been updated/improved recently?

J


----------



## Lalato

A quick look at the version history shows that there have been four updates since the beginning of the year...  so if you haven't used it in at least that long, there maybe some new features for you.

--sam


----------



## Starrie

Hi all,

I just found this thread as I too am looking for Mac friendly RPG software. I have been using Macs since 93 and have about 450 at my school that I am responsible for maintaining. I don't know anything about programming but I can usually figure out what's wrong with them and get them running again.

I have a brand shiny new G4 17" Powerbook that I just bought and love. It's running 10.3 and is working like a champ.

I have not yet looked into Crystal Ball but that seems to be the program of choice. I have used PCGen as some others have and I like it but I can't add things very easily to it so I am limited by it. I have used GMGen which now comes with PCGen for running some combat and stuff at the gaming table and it has helped for keeping track of spell durations and such but it is still a bit clunky.

It is good to see all these Mac users here 

**Starrie


----------



## PugioilAudacio

I'm in the middle of learning Cocoa, I might try my hand at making a program. Are there any other people with any sort of programming skills? So far all I've done is added capability for TextEdit to link to sites and othe programs/files on the disk.


----------



## barsoomcore

There's no "perfect" Macintosh char-gen system. As some have noted, PCGen is clonky. I also find it slow and the interface just seems to go on holiday every now and then without warning. It can be very frustrating to use. That said, it's definitely the choice for full control and point-buy character generation.

CrystalBall is very good at maintaining characters over time. It's frustrating to use for quick NPC generation -- mainly because getting it to provide you with a properly-formatted stat block is kind of a pain. I've been ragging on the developers to improve their stat block generation system for some time and a lot of progress has been made but it's still tedious. It does have a nice interface for generating new classes and so on.

For creating monster stat blocks, you can't beat "StatBlockPaster" -- a Konfabulator widget (by me) that just lets you select a beastie and then paste the stat block into any document.

http://www.widgetgallery.com/view.php?widget=35944

Knock yourselves out.


----------



## buzz

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> For creating monster stat blocks, you can't beat "StatBlockPaster" -- a Konfabulator widget (by me) that just lets you select a beastie and then paste the stat block into any document.



'Core, is there nothing you can't do?


----------



## Mirth

Added Ferox4, Laslo Tremaine, Berandor, PugioilAudacio and Starrie to the list. Welcome!

We now number 40 members, almost halfway to where we need to be to get official sanction from Apple. 

Sorry I've let this thread slip for awhile. I've been so wrapped up in the awesomeness that is 10.3.3 that my head is spinning. Or something.

I'm gonna link Morrus to this thread in Meta and see if we can beg him for a freebie forum as per Dimwhit's idea. Feel free to join in the begging 

Jay

Edit: Here's a link to my begging post...

Personal Forums thread


----------



## barsoomcore

buzz said:
			
		

> 'Core, is there nothing you can't do?



 I can't be in Chicago for June 26th. Double-danged-ding.


----------



## Dimwhit

Mirth said:
			
		

> Sorry I've let this thread slip for awhile. I've been so wrapped up in the awesomeness that is 10.3.3 that my head is spinning. Or something.




So I'm still on 10.3.2, mainly because I'm too lazy to update. Any significant changes you've notice in the 3.3 update? Any bugs?



			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> I'm gonna link Morrus to this thread in Meta and see if we can beg him for a freebie forum as per Dimwhit's idea. Feel free to join in the begging




Glad my idea can create a headache for Morrus!  I'll go post a nudge, too.


----------



## Mirth

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> So I'm still on 10.3.2, mainly because I'm too lazy to update. Any significant changes you've notice in the 3.3 update? Any bugs?




Honestly, I was on 10.2.8 for a short while (I think I posted when earlier in this thread), then finally got 10.3 which I upgraded to 10.3.2 the same day and within a couple of days 10.3.3 was released, so I went ahead and upgraded again. So far, I haven't noticed any differences. Everything's running like butta.



			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Glad my idea can create a headache for Morrus!  I'll go post a nudge, too.




Thanks! And thanks to barsoomcore too! I don't know if it will work, but here's hoping. Maybe a subforum here would be better? Thoughts?


----------



## Dimwhit

Mirth said:
			
		

> Maybe a subforum here would be better? Thoughts?




You know, I think that would work just as well. There's really no need for it to be a private forum (and it would save you the work manually giving permissions to everyone). A subforum would accomplish the same thing, I think.


----------



## Axegrrl

Got a sawtooth box here, though it's mostly the spouse unit's box. 

Something you might find useful: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22744


----------



## buzz

Axegrrl said:
			
		

> Something you might find useful: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22744



Heh. The programmer is in my Monday game.


----------



## thud13x

Greetings!

I was wandering around and for some reason ended up on this sub-forum.  I am also a Mac user.  Still have my original LC II, Performa 63xx and my current Mac, Imac Blueberry with OS 9.04.  Saving up for a new model, but it works for me.    

Quick question...  Anyone can help me with finding software that creates a character that is both PC and Mac compatible?  

NK


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome to the party thud13x. PCGen would probaly fit the bill http://pcgen.sourceforge.net/


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Does anybody else here think that there should be a better PCGen or GM aid type program for mac? Maybe something that works faster etc.?


----------



## RyanL

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Does anybody else here think that there should be a better PCGen or GM aid type program for mac? Maybe something that works faster etc.?




I think there should probably be a better PCGen for PC.     

-Ryan


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Ahem....

While I actually agree with you. I'm really trying to find anyone else who is able to work on one of these projects. Actually, I think the greatest need right now is for a GM organizer. I'm currently experimenting with add-ons to TextEdit to satisfy some of the issues. So far all I've got (not much time to work on it) is to get it to be able to add links, to other files/programs and to the web.


----------



## Dimwhit

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Does anybody else here think that there should be a better PCGen or GM aid type program for mac? Maybe something that works faster etc.?




There should be, yes. I keep hearing that E-tools will soon be available for Mac, though I imagine only OSX (which is fine). It's not a GM organizer, but it should fit the bill for a PCGen program. I doubt I'll buy it myself, but hopefully it will be decent.

I'd like to see someone write a nice, zippy UNIX app and compile it for OSX. If I know how, I would, but I don't...


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> There should be, yes. I keep hearing that E-tools will soon be available for Mac, though I imagine only OSX (which is fine). It's not a GM organizer, but it should fit the bill for a PCGen program. I doubt I'll buy it myself, but hopefully it will be decent.
> 
> I'd like to see someone write a nice, zippy UNIX app and compile it for OSX. If I know how, I would, but I don't...




You mean using X11 or something? I'm thinking of making a Cocoa app - which would run pretty well (OS X is built with Cocoa). I am going to try to implement the features in the other thread in this forum dealing with campaign managers. I'm still learning though, so it will take a whiiillleeee.


----------



## barsoomcore

Just because people seem to not know -- there is CrystalBall Mac.

It's got its problems but for many purposes it's much better than PCGen. Worth a look, at any rate.

As far as DM organizing on my Mac, I'm an absolute convert to ProjectBuilder. Of course it's got a million features I don't need but the organizational tools are worth the price of admission, full on. And the price is right! You might not think of it but try it -- great stuff.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> I am going to try to implement the features in the other thread in this forum dealing with campaign managers.




Could you post a link to the thread in question? For whatever reason I can't seem to find it.

And Barsoomcore, thanks for the plug!  I like CrystalBall too, but then again, I'm hardly impartial. :-D

Raging Epistaxis


----------



## PugioilAudacio

A link to the thread: The Campaign Software


----------



## JoeCrow

*Another Macuser, in from the cold*

Hey, folks. I'm on a Powerbook G3/500, Pismo, running OS 9.2.2 for the moment. I've just crammed a 60 gig HD into my baby, and sometime, when I've got the scratch, I'd like to get one of those fancy Powerlogix 1 Ghz G3 replacement chips. Yes, I'm kinda doing the Frankenmac thing...


----------



## buzz

Heh. I recently popped in an XLR8 G4/550 ZIF into my B&W G3, as well as a Firmtek SATA card and 80GB Maxtor SATA drive as my main drive. Very noticeable increase in performance. Frankenmac, indeed.


----------



## RyanL

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> You mean using X11 or something? I'm thinking of making a Cocoa app - which would run pretty well (OS X is built with Cocoa). I am going to try to implement the features in the other thread in this forum dealing with campaign managers. I'm still learning though, so it will take a whiiillleeee.




Cocoa really is quite a nice programming environment.  Just for the heck of it, I downloaded an xml doc containing all the 3.5 spells.  Within a few hours I had built a simple "Spell Searcher" based on NSXMLParser that can search on any available data element (Name, Level, School, etc.).  I then fired up Xcode and Interface Builder and, in a matter of a few more hours, threw together a rough GUI for it.

This is more a testament to the quality of the tools and the NextStep/Cocoa API than to the quality my programming ability, methinks.

-Ryan


----------



## buzz

RyanL said:
			
		

> Just for the heck of it, I downloaded an xml doc containing all the 3.5 spells.  Within a few hours I had built a simple "Spell Searcher" based on NSXMLParser that can search on any available data element (Name, Level, School, etc.).  I then fired up Xcode and Interface Builder and, in a matter of a few more hours, threw together a rough GUI for it.



And you've posted this for us to use... where?


----------



## RyanL

buzz said:
			
		

> And you've posted this for us to use... where?




I guess I could clean it up and make it available.  

Are there any legal issues surrounding the use of the spell list?  I got it from here: http://www.dndresources.com/index.php/files/1418

-Ryan


----------



## Dimwhit

RyanL said:
			
		

> Cocoa really is quite a nice programming environment.  Just for the heck of it, I downloaded an xml doc containing all the 3.5 spells.  Within a few hours I had built a simple "Spell Searcher" based on NSXMLParser that can search on any available data element (Name, Level, School, etc.).  I then fired up Xcode and Interface Builder and, in a matter of a few more hours, threw together a rough GUI for it.
> 
> This is more a testament to the quality of the tools and the NextStep/Cocoa API than to the quality my programming ability, methinks.
> 
> -Ryan




Bring it on!

And no, there shouldn't be any legal issues. Looks like that spell list is based on the OGL, so you're good to go.

I, for one, would love to see this.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

I have to say man you beat me to the punch. Could you post the source code as well? I would be interested in seeing how you did things. I'm currently working on a monsters version. Strangely, I never thought to use XML, I was trying to parse the .rtf files put out by wizard.  Doh!


----------



## RyanL

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> I have to say man you beat me to the punch. Could you post the source code as well? I would be interested in seeing how you did things. I'm currently working on a monsters version. Strangely, I never thought to use XML, I was trying to parse the .rtf files put out by wizard.  Doh!




I'm just glad someone else did the work of converting the rtf to xml.  A monsters version, as well as a magic items version, would be awesome.

-Ryan


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Well then post your source I would like to see how you did your code as I've never used NSXMLParser before.


----------



## RyanL

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Well then post your source I would like to see how you did your code as I've never used NSXMLParser before.




The other thread about OGL content in software has made me apprehensive about posting everything just yet.  But there's no harm in posting the parser code:

http://evilscholar.wivesofely.org/~ryan/spellsearcher.zip

-Ryan


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

I have an XML based spell reference utility that's been available as a limited beta to users of CrystalBall for a couple of weeks now.  If you are interested, it's at my iDisk downloads page .  It is available for OS X, Pre-OS X (probably OS 8 and up), and Win32.  It hasn't been extensively tested on windows, but should be functional.  Note that the data folder should be in the same directory as the program itself, and the data sets need to be somewhere in the data folder.  I have posted both compressed (sitx) and uncompressed versions of each of the three program flavors, as well as individual data files and a .sitx version of the data folder.

The reference currently searches the SRD data for 3.0, 3.5 and Modern, and will eventually support other areas of SRD like monsters, skills, feats, etc.

It's a bit rough still, but the user can select which of the data sets to search, as well as selecting which of the data fields (or all) to search, as well as case sensitive or insensitive searching.  It is free as is, but will probably be released as shareware when I round out the feature set and expand the data set as well.

Registered users of Crystalball will automatically have access to the full version of the reference when it becomes available.

Give it a try, let me know what you think.

Thanks

Raging Epistaxis


----------



## PugioilAudacio

Well, I'm pretty new to Cocoa (finally read the NSXMLParser documentation today) so I'm probably missing something but...

1. In your parser: DidStartElement: etc. You assign "currentSpell" to a new NSMutableDictionary each time, but you don't release the previous instance of "currentSpell". As I said, I'm probably missing something, but I was wondering why you didn't do this? (I don't think it's autoreleased).

2. In the parser: foundCharacters function you set currentSpell to the string sent in the function. From reading the documentation it appears that you actually need to append the string rather than replace it, as NSXMLParser doesn't always return the entire text contents with one call. How did you get around this?


Thanks,
Pugio


----------



## RyanL

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pretty new to Cocoa (finally read the NSXMLParser documentation today) so I'm probably missing something but...
> 
> 1. In your parser: DidStartElement: etc. You assign "currentSpell" to a new NSMutableDictionary each time, but you don't release the previous instance of "currentSpell". As I said, I'm probably missing something, but I was wondering why you didn't do this? (I don't think it's autoreleased).
> 
> 2. In the parser: foundCharacters function you set currentSpell to the string sent in the function. From reading the documentation it appears that you actually need to append the string rather than replace it, as NSXMLParser doesn't always return the entire text contents with one call. How did you get around this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Pugio




1) As long as you didn't explicitly create the object using alloc/init and you didn't explicitly retain it, you can assume it's been autoreleased.  Since we used the convenience method "dictionaryWithCapacity:" rather than alloc/init, it's already been autoreleased.

That being said, I'm not entirely happy with this implementation.  It assumes that the objects will persist beyond the current method scope, which is probably bad mojo.  But, it was fast to implement.

2) Looks like you found a bug. 

Edit: Pugio, why don't you drop me an email.  r(underscore)lock(at)cox(dot)net

-Ryan


----------



## barsoomcore

See now, if we had our own forum, this programming conversation could be its own thread...

And then I could be involved, too.


----------



## PugioilAudacio

You're right. Currently we haven't really been talking much. I'm trying to come up with a generic XML Parsing class that can be used for all types of XML files (spells, monsters etc.). I'm starting with monsters and he's doing spells I think. I haven't had much time to work on it though, but now that school's almost over I should have more time and plan to start working on it again.

Drop me an email if you're interested:

shalev at simplyphysics dot com


----------



## barsoomcore

email on its way -- I have a great xml parser in javascript that i got from the Konfabulator people. It's open source and very robust.


----------



## Dimwhit

So to change the subject a bit...

Has anyone ever thought of dumping all the SRD into FileMaker? I imagine you could make some great printable spell lists, character sheets...man, the possibilities are awesome.

And not only that, but if done properly, users could create their own layouts for the same material. Add in the relational databases...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## dvvega

Actually XML is a much better choice than FileMaker.

You can make Stylesheets (CSS or XSL) to convert XML into (X)HTML and display on a webpage any way you wish.


----------



## Dimwhit

dvvega said:
			
		

> Actually XML is a much better choice than FileMaker.
> 
> You can make Stylesheets (CSS or XSL) to convert XML into (X)HTML and display on a webpage any way you wish.




If the end goal is a webpage, I agree. But with how I would use it, I think FileMaker would be much more efficient. Plus, it's much easier making nice-looking layouts in FileMaker than in HTML, IMO.

FileMaker would also make for a very nice quick reference manual. Of course, I play with my PowerBook at the table, so I could use it in-game much more than if I didn't use the computer.

But you're right...XML would be really nice. People are working on that already, right? (I wonder how easy it would be to import XML files into FileMaker...)


----------



## RyanL

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> You're right. Currently we haven't really been talking much. I'm trying to come up with a generic XML Parsing class that can be used for all types of XML files (spells, monsters etc.). I'm starting with monsters and he's doing spells I think. I haven't had much time to work on it though, but now that school's almost over I should have more time and plan to start working on it again.
> 
> Drop me an email if you're interested:
> 
> shalev at simplyphysics dot com




I've been a little busy getting married and going on my honeymoon.  Funny how much time these things can consume.  

-Ryan


----------



## Dimwhit

(I really wish we had a Mac forum. This thread is getting unruly...)

So did you all hear about the new G5s? They didn't hit the 3GHz Steve promised last year, but the top-end is a dual-2.5GHz. They also said no PowerBook G5s for a while. Problems cooling the processor in such a tight space.

Still sounds like one nice machine!


----------



## barsoomcore

I'm more impressed with the new AirPort/AirTunes technology. That's seriously messed up.

Stuff like that reminds me of why I love Apple so much. They just have so many good ideas. And they make such pretty shiny things. Mm.


----------



## Steve Jung

Those new G5s sound great. I want one.


----------



## RCanning

Belated greetings.

I am a long term Mac user. Ever since in 95 I did Microsoft training for the corporate supplier I was working for. Over two days of training, the lecturer from MS kept telling us how to "just" fix the specific problem the customer has reported, so we could get them to bring their computer back in and charge them for support again.

I lost all interest in them.

I got my first Mac shortly after, and have owned several since.

Did I mention I love my 17" Powerbook?

Richard Canning


----------



## buzz

Did I mention that *I* love your 17" PowerBook? 

---No-laptop-having Buzz


----------



## barsoomcore

I'd like to say that it's love, but really, it's shallower than that.


----------



## buzz

FYI, Macintouch.com has a nifty report today on different PIM's for the Mac. DEVONThnk seems like a useful app for the laptop-using GM.

http://www.macintouch.com/organizers.html


----------



## ayrwind

Add me to the list.

I own a iBook G4/800 with maxed out 640mb ram.

I love my iBook and hug it to sleep every night.  Cannot imagine life without it.

Been a convert for the past 2 months or so ever since i made the switch, and never regret giving up windoze...


----------



## barsoomcore

Been over at the Dundjinni boards and it seems like they're kind of interested in doing an OS X port, but are a little hampered by lack of resources. The program's written in Java so the port shouldn't be a big deal -- does anyone here have much experience with that sort of thing?

I'd sure like to see Dundjinni on Mac sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lalato

I wanted to let you all know... that I had CrystalBall added to the Publisher List here on EN World.  What does that mean, you may ask?

It means that if you ever wanted to give a review of CrystalBall...  well... now you can.  

--sam


----------



## Aeolius

*Bryce Lives!*

Having recently been purchased by DAZ3D, Bryce 5 is once again available for the Mac platform.

http://www.daz3d.com/program/bryce/


----------



## RC Hagy

*Mac Map software*

Being as I do my own I never kept up. Here is the link to *Hecatæus' question*:


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1624329#post1624329 


 Hagy
 Vermont


----------



## Aeolius

Demoed at the 2004 WWDC:

OS X 10.4, "Tiger": http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/

New Displays: http://www.apple.com/displays/


----------



## RC Hagy

*invis .dmg, while Super and combo not burning*

I can see the .dmg when I go to mount it with Disk Copy, but not when looking on the Desktop alone. Just need to know how to get rid of it. I believe there are Terminal commands to find invis stuff like that and remove them... be darned if I can find them though.

 Neither my Superdrive nor my combo drive want to burn the Clone Wars cartoon! System Prof says read write, yet Disk Utility brings up read only. I can find no docs relating to this on Apple's site.


   If she were a wintel box I would slap her and replace her...

   >sigh<


   Any help would be appreciated (asking questions gets better info out of me in case the above is vague).


   Thankee,


   RCH


  ed: Dual 1.4 G4 (last gen before the G5s), 10.2.8, supe is Pioneer, combo Philips


----------



## barsoomcore

RCHagy: what's your problem? I can't decipher that post. What are you trying to do, what do you expect to have happen and what actually happens?


----------



## RC Hagy

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> RCHagy: what's your problem? I can't decipher that post. What are you trying to do, what do you expect to have happen and what actually happens?



 Two issues.

    A .dmg is on the Desktop. It is invisible though. It only becomes visible when Disk Copy is trying to mount the image.
 The menu drops down, command-D, there she is on the Desktop.
 I check the actual Desktop and its folder as well... nothing.


    Both my optical drives refuse to burn. I get a message saying the disk does not have the space (though the disk is blank).
 Three cds. Three brands (one being a cd which came with the G4). 
 Had no problem last year burning a disk in iTunes (which reminds me that I did not see if iTunes would still burn).
    Disk Utility says both drives are read-only... which conflicts with the System Profiler.

 Apples knowledge base could not help with either, either.


 Heh, not much better than the first post unfortunately.


 Hagy


----------



## releasethedogs

Arravis said:
			
		

> I have a PC at home (would have a mac, but can't afford to have both), but at work... it's all Mac . I work for NASA (at Marshall Space Flight Center) in the Graphics department and we have around 35 G4's with the big 23" Cinema Displays...   .



Drooool!


----------



## Dimwhit

RC Hagy said:
			
		

> A .dmg is on the Desktop. It is invisible though. It only becomes visible when Disk Copy is trying to mount the image.




Clarify this a bit. How do you know the .dmg is on the desktop? How are you mounting the image? Obviously not by double-clicking on its icon on the desktop. Going straight though Disk Copy (you mean Disk Utility, right?)? You sure the .dmg file isn't elsewhere on your hard drive?

That's the part not making sense to me.


----------



## Steve Jung

Use the* Find* (command-F) command in the Finder. Under the "Search for items whose:" box, go to the "Add criteria" pop-up menu. Select "visiblity." To search for invisible files, select "off" or "invisible." When your search results come up, just drag the file from the window to the trash.


----------



## RC Hagy

Mr. Jung got it for me (THANKEE!!!).

 Anywho...  I have Disk Copy and Disk Utility. DC for images and burning. Created the image. Saved to the Desktop. Nothin' there! Used the Finder to check the Desktop folder nothing. Just to make sure I hit the 'Mount' icon in DC. The menu pops down, I check the Desktop... there she was. Moved the menu to check the Desktop, nothing. Open a Finder window for the Desktop folder... nothing. Look at the DC mount menu... still there.

 Very wierd.

 Well the bugger is so much landfill now!

 Thanks again, SJ for the tip. The rest for your replies.

 Now to threaten my super and combo drives...


----------



## Steve Jung

Glad to be of help, RC. As far as the CD-Rs, they could just be bad.


----------



## RC Hagy

System Prefrences - cds/dvds

 When you insert a blank cd/dvd... was set to 'ignore'.


 Must have got click happy when disabling the auto start for music, photo and dvd discs.


 All is good. Thanks again all.


 Hagy
 Vermont


----------



## Dimwhit

So a little tip for all of you on OSX. Do a command-F and search for files over 1 GB in size. I just did it a couple days ago on my G5 and found a 29.4 GB log file! It's the 'KdbWatcher.crash.log' file. And it's already back up to 1 GB in size again! Anyone know much about that log file and why it gets so large so quickly?


----------



## Aeolius

Steve Jobs has surgery for cancer

http://zdnet.com.com/2100-1103-5292388.html


----------



## Mirth

Updated the list on the first page finally. Sorry to let this page go slack, but I've been working on my Master's in Lit for the last few weeks (months?) Turned in my thesis on Monday and I'm just waiting for the graduate school to accept it, so now I can get back to duties on ENWorld.

BTW, I recently ran across barsoomcore's swashbuckling cards and they are friggin' fantastic. Have you ever thought about running a PbP game here, bsc? Let me know if you do...


----------



## Mirth

Finally got a reply from Morrus about the possibility of a separate Mac subforum here. 

Since we won't be getting one anytime soon, I propose that we start individual threads in the Software etc forum with [Mac], [Macintosh] or [Apple] as a header in the title. 

Thoughts?


----------



## LRonKnieval

Just wanted to add my name to the list of mac users. 
I have several of the little beasts around my house including an apple ][e that is still quite functional.


----------



## mindy from fluid

*Dundjinni on Mac*

Just thought I'd let the Mac users know that Dundjinni mapping and adventure software will be released in a Mac version in October. In case you're not familiar with the product, here's a sample map created with the software:






You can see more of what the program can do in our maps forum .


----------



## Mirth

LRonKnieval said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add my name to the list of mac users.
> I have several of the little beasts around my house including an apple ][e that is still quite functional.




Added to the list. Welcome!



			
				mindy from fluid said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd let the Mac users know that Dundjinni mapping and adventure software will be released in a Mac version in October.




Sounds great, Mindy. Any word on minimum system requirements? Need us to beta test it for you? The screenshot looks fantastic.

Speaking of looking fantastic, the new G5 iMac is out. Discuss.


----------



## dvvega

The new iMac is lush ... I use the 20" Powerbook G4 personally, however by specs you could probably fit one of those babys in my Crumpler laptop bag 

Only problem is you need to get an external keyboard/mouse. Ooooooor get a USB Wacom Pen that writes on any surface


----------



## ShinHakkaider

*Another One*

I'm a dual platform user. I have two Wintel machines and one Linux box. My favorite machines are my two macs though. 

My 15" Powerbook and my G4 17" imac are my babies. 

All my gaming stuff is done on those two machines as I recently discovered Crystal Ball (for D&D) and bought the newest Hero Designer (for HERO). I've been collecting art from the Wizards site and scanning in the various pictures of Heroes and villians from my HERO games books to attach to thier respecitve character stats in HD. I also have most all of my PDF's and a couple of Hyperlinked versions of the SRD on my macs as well. I think that in a week or two I'm gonna try running my HERO and D&D games from my Powerbook. I think I'm gonna have a full blown Gaming data center by the end of the year.  I work on my Wintel PC's but I play on my macs


----------



## barsoomcore

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> It's the 'KdbWatcher.crash.log' file. And it's already back up to 1 GB in size again! Anyone know much about that log file and why it gets so large so quickly?



It appears to be a keyboard driver of some sort -- or possibly a log that gets written by a component that interacts with keyboard drivers somehow.

This Page has one entry on your issue -- search the page for "KdbWatcher" and you'll find it. Looks like a similar problem to yours, but dependent on a particular third-party keyboard. That's the ONLY Google result I get for KdbWatcher, though, so this must be a pretty rare problem.


----------



## barsoomcore

Mirth said:
			
		

> I recently ran across barsoomcore's swashbuckling cards and they are friggin' fantastic. Have you ever thought about running a PbP game here, bsc? Let me know if you do...



You're on the list, Mirth. But no promises. Like I don't have enough to do these days...



Glad you find the cards useful, though. They're lots of fun, no kidding.


----------



## DrSpunj

mindy from fluid said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd let the Mac users know that Dundjinni mapping and adventure software will be released in a Mac version in October.




  

COOL!

A member of one of my gaming groups just got this as a gift for her Windoze machine, and I'd just spent some time looking through the site about a week before that (the front page add _finally_ got to me!). I downloaded the trial version on the Dell I have at work and was interested in the program. The only thing I could on the website was a little blurb (maybe in the FAQ) stating Linux & Mac versions were being considered. I'm *very* excited to hear that a Mac version is close to becoming a reality.

I'm lucky enough to have a 2.5 G5 system coming (at _some_ point, anyway, given the backlog, but it's worth waiting for since I'm still typing on my G3 B&W) and look forward to Dundjinni being one of my earliest software purchases for the new machine (along with World of Warcraft!   )!

Thanks for the good news!   

DrSpunj


----------



## Dimwhit

So did anyone catch the keynote address from the Paris expo? Man, the new iMac looks sweet. But I'm excited for Tiger. Between Spotlight, Automater, and the new videoconference capability of iChat, it's going to be a worthy upgrade, IMO. Plus the new video codec built into Quicktime (H.264). Sweet stuff...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

So I spotted the title of this thread today and thought I should drop in and identify myself.  At home I use a G4 iMac with 15" flat panel monitor.  My wife has a G4 powerbook which I keep hoping she'll let me use    .  For work I am forced to use a Wintel PC which drives me nuts.  I'll have to go back and look at all the postings in this thread to get some software ideas.  I use my Mac very little for gaming; our group's other DM has an HP laptop which we run programs like DM's Familiar and WeatherMaster on, but I would love to use the Mac more for gaming (might give me an excuse to get my hands on her laptop...). I tried using Virtual PC, and do sometime to set things up in DMF when I need to, but otherwise it is just too slow.


----------



## mythusmage

Yes, I use a Mac.


----------



## Zepherus Bane

I'd love to have an excuse to buy a G4 or G5, in fact I don't need an excuse, I just need the price to be less.  I've been "collecting" old macs for a while but never can come up with the money to buy a decent one.  I have an apple ][e, an SE/30, and a Quadra 650 (my newest, and yes I know that's pathetic but I still used it for Photoshop until only a couple years ago).

Even though I can't be considered a true (recent) mac user, I wish I could afford to be on a G5 using OS X......


----------



## buzz

Bah! I totally forgot my sub to thsi thread got nuked when everyone's subs got nuked. But I'm back, so you can all rest easy...

Anyway, has anyone had any experience using "linked" files from SVGames? I was looking at buying some PDFs from them (spurred on by the "Greatest Adventures of All Time" article in _Dungeon_). They have a couple of Classic shareware apps for linking split files, but I'm a pure-X Mac dood.

Do they work, and do they work using Classic in OS X? Comments appreciated.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko

Mac user here! 

Buzz, it's been a while (about two years?) but I recalled being able to download SVGame split pdfs in Virtual Windows and using Winsplit to join them and just moving to the desktop. It was a bit of a hassle, but it worked just fine.

I tried using Chunkjoiner under OS 9 but couldn't get it to work back then; I haven't tried Filejoiner though. If you have Classic installed on your machine, the program _should_ run.... I just don't know how well it works. :\


----------



## buzz

Gotcha. I guess I'll rely on my wife's PC as a backup solution if Classic doesn't work. I don't trust my G3's ability to run Virtual PC. 

Which probably means that I should save my pennies for a new Mac instead of buying more RPG product... *sigh*


----------



## drnuncheon

buzz said:
			
		

> Anyway, has anyone had any experience using "linked" files from SVGames? I was looking at buying some PDFs from them (spurred on by the "Greatest Adventures of All Time" article in _Dungeon_). They have a couple of Classic shareware apps for linking split files, but I'm a pure-X Mac dood.




You might try looking at rpgnow.com - I'm fairly certain they have the files in unsplit format.

J


----------



## mikedidthis

Another Mac user here. Been using 'em since '89. I've worked as a graphic designer (mostly print) for the last 12 years so my Macs have been my babies. Haven't actually made the full jump to 0S X yet, mainly 'cause 9.2 still does everything I need and the combination of hardware and software upgrades has made the price pretty steep. I did just return to school recently, though, so the educational discounts bring the price down quite a bit. I'm hoping I'll be able to make the jump soon.

Umm, in addition to my regular work, my Mac has been used for all the work I've done for the Privateer Press guys (monsternomicon, character sheets, lock & load, & warmachine prime), so that's probably it's best rpg connection for me.


----------



## MetalBard

*Mac User here too!*

I just got one of those new 12" powerbooks a couple of months ago for home/grad school use.  Still use a PC at work and have a PC desktop at home that still limps along with Win98, but the powerbook is now my preferred computer.  I keep all my gaming .pdfs on it and use it sometimes at the gaming table.


----------



## jerichothebard

Mirth said:
			
		

> Sorry about letting this thread lag. I added new members to the list at the beginning. Welcome to buzz & RyanL!
> 
> I think I'm finally ready to update to OSX. I have a iMac 400mhz G3/192mb RAM/10gig HD. Any recommendations on how I should approach the update? Right now I have the HD partitioned into one 5gig and two 2.5 gigs. I'm going to erase the drive before I install OSX. Should I get rid of the partitions? If I need to boot into OS9 (as was mentioned earlier in the thread), should I keep one partition for that? If I think of other questions, I'll come back and post 'em.
> 
> Thanks for any advice,
> 
> Jay




I know this comes a little late, and someone may have covered it already, but I thought I'd throw it out there as a cautionary tale for others.

UPDATE YOUR FIRMWARE AND BACKUP YOUR DATA before you upgrade to OS X!

I have a friend with an old bubble-shaped iMac, who didn't do this, and it took me a week to recover all his files and repair the OS.

amazing what can go wrong when the OS and the hardware don't speak the same language.

More details are available at Apple's support site.




Oh, and I'm a devoted Mac user - G4 733 powermac with a 17" studio display CRT (last of the breed) at home and a g4 800 at work.  G5 tower will likely be ordered the next time we do an in-house video project... 

woot!  More macs than people at work!  I love my job.

jtb


----------



## niolo

*Uber Nerd*

I've amassed a large library of music for our games on my Mac Desktop (G4 Dual 500), but we don't game in the room with it. For awhile I used to hook up my iPod to some external speakers and play through that.

Now I stream the library through my laptop (the library still resides on the desktop downstairs) into the stereo through Airport Express. I'm a player in our game so I don't need the laptop at my side. I control volume, order, etc from afar through Bluetooth on my cell and laptop. I use Clicker by Salling Software.

I get all sorts of crap for being so dorky, but it's pretty friggin sweet.


----------



## Breakdaddy

Im primarily a PC user (never owned a Mac before). Im a network admin for a local hospital here in town and we are getting more and more 'nix centric. It was with that in mind that I ordered my very first Apple Product (err, besides my 40 gig ipod):

1  PowerBook 1.33GHz (15.2" TFT)  Z0A2  
   1.33GHz PowerPC G4 with 64MB Graphics Memory  065-4811  
   512MB DDR333 SDRAM - 2x256 SO-DIMMs  065-4860  
   60GB Ultra ATA drive @ 4200 rpm  065-4822  
   Combo Drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW)  065-4824  
   AirPort Extreme Card  065-4820  
   Backlit Keyboard/Mac OS - U.S. English  065-4819  

I sincerely hope (and suspect!) that I will enjoy this product. Wish me luck!


----------



## Nifft

I'm now a Mac OS/X user. (Hey, it's close to my beloved Penguinux.)

On a 17" 1.5 GHz G4 Titanium.

 -- N


----------



## buzz

Hmm... possible useful DMing aid?

http://www.mindola.com


----------



## weezoh

Mac user checking in. I use my albook for my dungeon master screen using a custom excel spreadsheet.


----------



## Enforcer

I posted in this thread a looong time ago, saying I was looking into getting a Mac. Well, the motherboard on my Dell laptop died (again), and this time the warranty was expired.

I'm now the proud owner of one of the new iBooks. I got the 12" model, the only upgrade being the Combo Drive instead of the regular drive. So far I'm loving it.

Some things that are new to a former diehard Windows user:
-The USB bluetooth thingie I had for my Dell that never worked properly works as advertised with my cell phone, and all I did was plug it in and use iSync.

-I couldn't figure out how to uninstall programs until I asked someone: my Windows-trained brain couldn't grasp the idea of just deleting the directory rather than going through the Control Panel or something like that. I'm a fan of simple, go Apple.

-iCal and Address Book work better together as separate programs than Microsoft Outlook does as one program


----------



## mythusmage

Enforcer said:
			
		

> I posted in this thread a looong time ago, saying I was looking into getting a Mac. Well, the motherboard on my Dell laptop died (again), and this time the warranty was expired.
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of one of the new iBooks.



 (snip)

If you're in the market for a hard core, Mac only word processor, may I suggest Nisus Writer Express from Nisus Software. Loads of functions, easy to use, and cheap (well, compared to some other word processors I've seen). Yes, you can do books on it. High grade DTP in other words. With OSX's print to pdf feature it could help you break into PDF publishing.

BTW, if you find yourself in the market for another machine, and you only need something basic, may I suggest getting an eMac. They start at about $799.00 US and go up from there. At the top end would be a dual-processor G5 fully kitted out at about $4,000.00 US the last I looked. Plus video display. But that's for serious video and graphics design work.

Have fun, and welcome to the Mac side.


----------



## caudor

mythusmage said:
			
		

> (snip)
> 
> If you're in the market for a hard core, Mac only word processor, may I suggest Nisus Writer Express from Nisus Software. Loads of functions, easy to use, and cheap (well, compared to some other word processors I've seen). Yes, you can do books on it. High grade DTP in other words. With OSX's print to pdf feature it could help you break into PDF publishing.




Thanks for the tip about Nisus writer.  I've been working with the demo and think I like enough to buy it.  I'm enjoying my Mac so far.


----------



## barsoomcore

Nisus Writer is the bomb. I absolutely love it.

And I just installed 10.3 and what do you know? OpenOffice suddenly just started working. I converted my Excel spreadsheets with one click and they work flawlessly -- even links from one spreadsheet (converted) to another (unconverted, still an Excel file) worked just fine.

Bye, bye Microsoft! Hello Nisus and the good people at OpenOffice.

Oh, and if you like poking around with graphics programs, check out Create from Stone Software. A true Mac-only product that gets more amazing the more you use it. This program couldn't be built on any other platform -- it's a wonderful demonstration of what's REALLY possible inside of OS X.


----------



## Dimwhit

So which is better: Nisus Writer or OpenOffice?

On another note, is there a spreadsheet app (like OpenOffice) that has a Palm reader that can handle all the calcs?


----------



## fenrat

*Mac User New to Boards*

Howdy Folks:

I use my G4 iMac for all aspects of my game.

Before game I use Microsoft Office to create game materials, notes, NPCs, etc.

I use Photoshop to import maps, delete text, and create interesting treasure maps and player handouts.  I also create special DM versions of maps which not only have the text provided, but also have lots of exta notes and shaded areas for traps, monsters in rooms, guard routes, areas were combat may be heard by others, etc.

I also use Phototshop to create new additions to the great e-adventure tiles created by Ed Bourelle - sometimes I need a tile that is not in one of his sets, so I use existing tiles to create new ones.

I use a CD of handwriting fonts to create realistic looking letters and hand written notes - I've always been very find of great handouts.

Using Photoshop and Illustrator together, I'll often make player handouts that have been shredded so they can only read a little bit of it, or I will put a map in the oven and burn pats of it, or put lemon juice on the paper and "age" it, or put bloodstain on a map obscuring part of what they need to see ..... I also love to creat maps and then soak them in water and handed them something that is barely legible, but has just enough info to get them excited or worried.

I use Illustrator to create interesting looking runes and wixard marks.

Best of all, however, is this:  I live in Maryland, but have a friend in California who still wishes to play in our games ...... so, between a speaker phone and an Internet camera using ichat, he gets to play in our games even though he is 3,000 miles away.

I love Macs and will always use them and nothing else at home and the are great for making props - Adobe products are

Don Mac


----------



## DrSpunj

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Bye, bye Microsoft! Hello Nisus and the good people at OpenOffice. Oh, and if you like poking around with graphics programs, check out Create from Stone Software.




I'm glad I keep dropping by this thread from time to time. Good stuff! 

I've been using Mac Canvas 8 to create customized Character Sheets & Initiative Cards for my games. That's my only foray into the world of DTP-type software since my limited experience with PageMaker back in college about a decade ago. Due to circumstances beyond my control I'm losing access to this program and don't really want to spend ~$400 to buy my own copy to use at home.

I recently spent some time looking around the web and found *Create*, *High Design* & *Intaglio*. I have no experience with any of them but plan on downloading the demos as soon as my G5 arrives to see what will work for me.

[rant]I ordered my 2.5 Dual G5 on 8/15/2004; ClubMac just notified me _yesterday_ that they've shipped it by UPS Ground. If this was for business purposes I'd have been forced to go with a PC from Dell which I would've received within 2 weeks. I can't believe Apple isn't losing out on sales and/or reputation over delays this long.[/rant]

Can anyone point me towards the right program if all I'm really looking for is a solid program to very freely but precisely place boxes with varied borders, shaded boxes, text of various sizes that all align the way I want them to, etc. Basically everything you'd think you would need to create a very professional looking character sheet.

Yes this is only for personal purposes, but I'm a _very_ detail-oriented person and it drives me batty that I can't get things to line up the way I want them to in Word. I'm just in the process of converting my sheet over into an Excel format after seeing some really nice sheets by others, but even there I can't get the text to align in the cells similarly when they're of different font sizes.

Any help would be appreciated. I'll check out Nisus Writer next.

Thanks.

DrSpunj


----------



## Rackhir

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> [rant]I ordered my 2.5 Dual G5 on 8/15/2004; ClubMac just notified me _yesterday_ that they've shipped it by UPS Ground. If this was for business purposes I'd have been forced to go with a PC from Dell which I would've received within 2 weeks. I can't believe Apple isn't losing out on sales and/or reputation over delays this long.[/rant]




Believe me I do sympathize with your situation. But to be fair, it was very clear that the dual 2.5 would be delayed substantially, especially if you were trying to order it with the Nvidia 6800 ultra.

Apple is really held hostage over their chip supply by IBM and previously Motorolla, particularly with the high end machines. 

It's very much a dammed if you do and dammed if you don't. If you don't announce the new machines people are expecting, they'll keep waiting for them and you don't make any money. If you do announce them, people will get frustrated at having to wait.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

buzz said:
			
		

> Hmm... possible useful DMing aid?
> 
> http://www.mindola.com





Hmmm, I think I'll have to download the free trial of this once I get home and back onto my Mac.  The reference part looks like it could be REALLY useful.  I have a new campaign that I just started and I put together a notebook to keep campaign notes in - the trick is to be able to reference other items in the notebook - this might let me do it on the computer - that would be sweet!

[edit] DOH!  I just noticed it requires Panther!  I'm still running Jaguar.

OK, this leads me to another topic that I have heard some things about but have not expolred.  Is it true that Panther does not let you boot into OS 9 anymore?  My kids have a bunch of software that will only work if I boot up into OS 9 and I don't want to lose their ability to play those games - they enjoy them too much.


----------



## Dimwhit

Thornir, I hadn't heard that. I believe (though I could be mistaken) that it is the new machines (as of end of 2003 I think) that won't boot up in OS9, but they all still let you boot OS9 into OSX. I don't believe Panther is any different. Wouldn't bet my life on it, though.

You sure those games aren't available for OSX?


----------



## barsoomcore

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> Can anyone point me towards the right program if all I'm really looking for is a solid program to very freely but precisely place boxes with varied borders, shaded boxes, text of various sizes that all align the way I want them to, etc. Basically everything you'd think you would need to create a very professional looking character sheet.



Create is AWESOME for that. You can line up all your boxes, change colour and format for ALL of them with just a couple of clicks (I did my Raveloft sheet in black and red, my V for Victory sheet in olive green -- pretty much the same sheet, just Select All > Paste Effects). You can also create all your boxes, then put them on a locked layer and put the VALUES for the character on a separate, editable layer -- so that you can easily change your character's skill points and stuff in the file without having to worry about messing up your pretty design. Print off a new sheet every time you level up -- no ugly pencil marks all over the place.

And of course OS X lets you create PDFs out of anything you like so if you need to email it to somebody -- hey presto! PDF. If you want to post it on a web site you can export it as a GIF or JPG or whatever.

An example sheet I made with Create:


----------



## buzz

Another possibly nifty app.

http://www.zengobi.com/products/curio/



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Create is AWESOME for that.



If I have Photoshop, Illustrator, and Word... Do I need Create? Or, should I say, is Create still way-nifty-cool for these sorts of needs if I have the above?

Those sheets you posted look badass.


----------



## barsoomcore

Did you PAY for Photoshop, Illustrator or Word?

Create costs $150. You can buy it -- which means a lot to me. I can't afford Photoshop, Illustrator or Word, and I don't want to be a thief. So I don't use them -- I bought Create.

And I use the Gimp.

Create is DEFINITELY no replacement for Photoshop/the Gimp -- it has no bitmap editing tools at all. It's more like Illustrator, but combined with a page layout product. A combination of Illustrator and InDesign/PageMaker/Quark.

For word processing Nisus costs $59 and is in many ways superior to Word.

Buy software. Buy good software. Don't steal crappy software.

Not saying Photoshop or Illustrator are crappy. Photoshop is probably the best consumer application ever released. If that's a comparative that means anything.


----------



## buzz

I have older copies of each due to formerly having access to an educational discount. I'm just wondering if Create somehow blends all the bits of those one could use to make sheets and whatnot, or if those other apps, alone or in combination, can do all the same things Create can do. I.e., is it worth investing in new versions, or can Create serve most needs?

At the very least, I don't think I'll ever be without a copy of Photoshop (too useful for Web design).


----------



## barsoomcore

You know, the Gimp has replaced PS for me. It's not QUITE there, but it's darn good. And for free you cannot beat it.

Create does everything except bitmap editing. So you'll still need either Photoshop or the Gimp to do actual image editing, touching up photos or character illos or stuff like that. But Create is much more useful than any of the three apps you mentioned for creating character sheets -- it's a page layout tool that also acts as a vector-based illustration tool. Yeah, for creating character sheets, I've never encountered a program that's nearly as well-suited as Create.

The sheets thumbnailed above were made ENTIRELY in Create.

And Create can USE image files -- you can drag and drop any image, pdf or text file (or RTF) into a Create document and resize, apply styling, duplicate, lay out, all that, to the image itself. You just can't actually paint or smear or "Photoshop" the image at all.

So I'll create the base sheet in Create, come up with a character illo in the Gimp and then stick it into the Create file overtop the "Character Image" box. Works a charm.

Seriously, Create is a mind-blowing tool for the price. You will NOT regret buying it.


----------



## caudor

*Just in time for Halloween*

I found some nice Halloween screen savers at the following website:

http://www.skyrocketsoftware.com/index.html

They are offering some Halloween screen savers (for OS X) as a free download.  Of course, if you like them you can purchase a more robust version of the same.

I'm not sure if they all are free, but I downloaded the the cemetary screen saver, just in time for a Halloween.  It is nice to see so many companies beginning to support the Mac.

And once World of Warcraft arrives, I'll be a really happy camper.   Tomorrow they will be closing the open beta in preparation for the next stress test/open beta.


----------



## DrSpunj

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> You know, the Gimp has replaced PS for me. It's not QUITE there, but it's darn good. And for free you cannot beat it.




I'll have to look into that as well, then. I haven't been looking for a Photoshop type program but if it's solid and free I'll definitely take a closer look!



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> The sheets thumbnailed above were made ENTIRELY in Create.




Those look great! While I did buy Office 2004 with the G5 (which is here and I'm nearly done with the time consuming process of copying everything over from the G3, which, unfortunately, was too old to take advantage of the new Target Firewire Setup Assistant; very pleased with it!) to stay compatible at work for both my wife and I, we've never had much use for Photoshop or Illustrator type programs. Maybe that will change but for now I'm mostly looking at something like PageMaker/Canvas for layout purposes.

Create's website looks promising and your sheets are very much akin to what I'm looking to do myself.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Seriously, Create is a mind-blowing tool for the price. You will NOT regret buying it.




Thanks!

DrSpunj


----------



## Dimwhit

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> Maybe that will change but for now I'm mostly looking at something like PageMaker/Canvas for layout purposes.




Well, I don't know what your budget is, but IMO nothing beats InDesign for layout. PageMaker is pretty much dead, now. Adobe has either stopped supporting it or will soon. But ID is a great program. Expensive, but great. I used to use Quark, and maybe their OSX version is much better, but ID blew doors on previous versions of Quark.


----------



## barsoomcore

Unless you're laying out full-on magazines, complex art books or other big projects, InDesign is overkill. Create is what, $500 less? At least? Honestly, for home users, even for home business people, InDesign is a waste of money. Buy Create -- it will do everything you need, easier, more friendly-like, more Mac-like, for 20% the cost of InDesign.

I agree it's a great program. I used to work with the QA lead on InDesign -- it's a great product and they deserve their success with it. But for those of us who don't want to spend $700 on a piece of software, Create is the real door-blower.

I suggested to the Create team that they use the "Object Name" field to display the item selected. Two days later they posted a new version with that feature implemented. They turn out new versions regularly -- and you don't have to pay for the upgrades. Free support on their message boards, talk directly to the developers -- and the product seriously does so much cool stuff you spend hours just playing with it to see what else it ca do.

Using Create reminds you why you bought a Macintosh. It rewards exploration and experimentation.


----------



## barsoomcore

Sorry if I'm coming across all fanatical and crusader, but I feel REALLY strongly about Create. Guess that was obvious. 

I really believe in being part of the community of developers and users for the platform. If we're all helping each other out we make the whole platform stronger and more fun. So products like Create, like Nisus Writer, and the open-source products like the Gimp and OpenOffice, I think should be supported and evangelized throughout the community.

So that's what I do. Not meaning to diss anyone, or seem all "I know better than you." Just feeling strongly about it.


----------



## Dimwhit

If you didn't come off as fanatical and a crusader, I would doubt you as a true Mac-head. 

I agree InDesign is overkill for most, but it's just so beautiful to use. I've never used Create. Does it have a fully-functioning demo? I'd be up for giving it a shot, since I won't be able to afford to upgrade ID anytime soon.


----------



## barsoomcore

They have a demo.

http://www.stone.com

Do check them out. Good stuff. Crappy website, but good stuff.


----------



## Dimwhit

I went into the local Mac store today (and btw, they moved into a larger location are it is now a very sweet store--not an actual Apple store, but close enough). Anyway, for the first time I was able to see live, in person, the 30-inch cinema display. I don't think you can truly get an idea of what this monitor is like until you see it in person. Simply amazing. I'd kill for that monitor.


----------



## buzz

Barsoom, I've been looking at Nisus and am intrigued. Now, what about an Excel replacement?

(I may eventually upgrade my copy of Office to 2004, but, honestly, I use so few of the features, not to metion don't even use Entourage or PowerPoint at all... it seems like overkill. I also am always interested in finding ways ot minimize my dependence on Microsoft. The smaller Mac apps also seem a lot more "Mac-aware", like making use of Services, drawers, the WebKit, the rendering engine, etc.)


----------



## mythusmage

Buzz, check out the *Made4Mac* section of the Apple Site. Do a search in *Software* for "spreadsheets", you should find a few.

BTW, *AppleWorks* has a spreadsheet app included in the suite. However, *Excel* don't play nice with it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## barsoomcore

If you've got OS X 10.3, I'm finding OpenOffice.org is working GREAT. I've switched my Excel spreadsheets over to their "Calc" application without missing a beat. It's a little ugly, but if you're using Microsoft Office, you're used to that, right?

I couldn't get OpenOffice.org working under 10.2 (though I know people who did), but under 10.3 it's working a treat.

I am Microsoft-free AND pirate-ware free! Everything on my machine that needs to be paid for is paid for -- and that's not very much money (maybe $400 all told). It's cool. It makes me happy.


----------



## buzz

I was hoping you wouldn't say OpenOffice.  Just want to keep things Mac, if possible. Still, it's free, and I have no phear of Unix (it was my job for a while).

What about MarinerCalc? Anyone with experience with that app?


----------



## drnuncheon

While we're pimping software, let me mention Smultron, the best text editor I've found:

http://smultron.sourceforge.net/


----------



## barsoomcore

I'm slowly getting adjusted to the world of X Windows. The updates to the GIMP really helped smooth that out.

I just wish PCGen could get its Mac act together.

Haven't used MarinerCalc, sorry. And the Smultron link isn't working for me just now, drnuncheon. But I am a FIEND for a good text editor.


----------



## buzz

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I just wish PCGen could get its Mac act together.



I've actually managed to turn some people in one of my game groups on to PCGen... but being mostly computer professionals, they can't help but point out its shortcomings. They still prefer it to eTools, though.

Me, I've just being using Word and TextEdit lately.


----------



## barsoomcore

On my list of things to do if I have a spare six months is "make PCGen fun to use"


----------



## buzz

Hey, I was just impressed that 5.7.7 actually calculated all of the numbers on my character sheet correctly. That was probably a first.


----------



## Dimwhit

I've tried PCGen, but nothing has so far worked better than my own Excel sheet.

On another note, has anyone seen a 'good' Palm version character sheet? I tried to use my excel sheet with Documents To Go, but it won't read some of the calculations, so it's useless. I found one or two characters sheets for Palm, but both were severely lacking.


----------



## Dimwhit

Hey, have any of you tried NeoOffice? It's the Aquafied version of OpenOffice. It's still in development, but it looks great so far. The nice thing is that it's a standalone application that doesn't require X11 or anything. Much better for the novice user. You might give it a shot.

NeoOffice 

Support Forum for NeoOffice (and the Mac OpenOffice):

support


----------



## barsoomcore

Ooh, pretty. I think I'll be installing THAT baby. Looks like they've got Aqua menus working pretty well, too. Nice


----------



## Dimwhit

Yeah, not everything is Aqua, but they've got some of it done. It's much more user-friendly than the standard OpenOffice.

My only concern with NeoOffice/OpenOffice is future compatibility. As Microsoft makes changes down the line, how quickly will OpenOffice be able to respond with compatibility?


----------



## Dimwhit

Hey, for those interested, I started a Mac Software thread so we can keep a running list of cool software. Please post your favorites so I can update the list.


----------



## Nifft

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> As Microsoft makes changes down the line, how quickly will OpenOffice be able to respond with compatibility?




Do you hold Microsoft to the same standard? In other words, do you find that Microsoft Office (current) is totally compatible with Microsoft Office (any old version)?

In my experience, Microsoft does a very poor job of maintaining forward or backward compatibility between its own products. So far, and in my (limited) experience, OpenOffice already does a better job.

 -- N


----------



## mindy from fluid

*Mac demo of Dundjinni released*

Just wanted to let the Mac user community know that we've released a demo Mac version of Dundjinni map and adventure creation software.  We should be releasing the full version next week.

You can get the demo here: http://www.dundjinni.com/info/demo.htm


----------



## barsoomcore

mindy, that's AWESOME! I'll be downloading the demo today. What great news!


----------



## drnuncheon

...aaand for those of you who want a new Mac to run Dundjinni on, Steve Jobs has just announced a $500 "Mac Mini" at the MacWorld keynote - 1.25 GHz G4.  Details at your favorite computer site.

 J


----------



## Dimwhit

I really like what I see with the Mac Mini. Unfortunately, it's just not quite enough computer for my needs. Particularly in the RAM department. But it's a sweet entry-level computer and should help with switchers. Since most switchers will already have a monitor, keyboard, and mouse, the mini has all they need.

I really liked the iPod Shuffle, too. I might get that for my wife for her birthday. The 512MB version would fit plenty of songs (more than 200), so it would be great for her workouts.


----------



## barsoomcore

Yeah, these are cool products. I've got a monitor, keyboard and mouse for an aging G3 and for $500 that's pretty tempting.

iWork I think is the REAL big news. So we're abandoning Office for the Mac -- cause you can bet Microsoft has just stopped development on THAT product. Apple must be pretty confident they can meet or exceed user needs on Word with their product.

Which I'm not surprised they think they can do, but it's a telling sign, that's for sure. Apple's obviously willing to go head-to-head with Microsoft over this. The gloves are off now. Interesting...


----------



## buzz

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> iWork I think is the REAL big news.



Glad I'm not the only who thought this. Pages looks pretty droolworthy. And the whole package is only $79! I look forward to "Cells" or whatever they're going to call the spreadsheet app that must eventually come out.


----------



## Dimwhit

I don't know. The press is calling iWork a PageMaker replacement more than a Word replacement. I tend to agree. It's a good start. But until a spreadsheet app comes out, I wouldn't count on Office for Mac going away. But only time will tell.


----------



## greymist

> _Dimwhit wrote:_ I really like what I see with the Mac Mini. Unfortunately, it's just not quite enough computer for my needs.



 Can you give me an idea of what the MiniMac would not be able to do? I have never used a Mac in my life, but I have been thinking about buying one for the last several months. I was thinking about the iMac, but have been choking on the price. 

 When I saw the miniMac, I thought that it might be a better choice because of the price and the amazing size, but I want it to be a modern machine. 

 Can you give me an idea of what type of Intel or AMD cpu the G4 in the miniMac is similar to? 

 I expect to use the miniMac for accessing the internet, dealing with photos from my digicam, updating my web-sites, burning CDs, and the like. Nothing too intensive, probably touching up digital photos will be the the most intensive program. 

 Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## buzz

greymist said:
			
		

> I expect to use the miniMac for accessing the internet, dealing with photos from my digicam, updating my web-sites, burning CDs, and the like. Nothing too intensive, probably touching up digital photos will be the the most intensive program.



The Mini will handle all of this. As for a comparable Intel CPU, the G4 is probably a bit more powerful than a Pentuim 4 of similar Ghz.

What really matters, though, is that the Mini uses a 2.5 inch hard drive, i.e., the kind you find in laptops. Consequently, it's not going to perform as responsively as a standard 3.5 inch drive (and you're not going to find 2.5 drives bigger than 80GB yet).

Really, when you figure in the cost of a monitor, keyboard, added RAM, etc., you're looking at roughly the same cost as a G5 iMac, a machine that has a processor that's a generation ahead, a better drive, and has more user-upgradeable innards.

However, if you already have a omnitor and keyboard or can find good deals on them, you can save some money and still get a Mac, i.e., the best computer on earth.


----------



## Sun Wukong

I'm a member of H.O.M.O.* and proud of it!

Ya know, that Mac Mini would look mighty fine with a 30" monitor...

*Honorable Order of Macintosh Operators


----------



## Dimwhit

You know, I don't even mind the 2.5" hard drive so much. For me it's the RAM. Judging by what I hear, it sounds like it has two RAM slots. Only ships with 256MB RAM. You really need 512MB to run things without pulling your hair out. But 1-2GB is ideal, at least for what I use it for, which included a lot of Photoshop and InDesign work. Yes, you can just get a couple 1GB chips and stick them in, but that's not cheap. Two 512MB chips would probably be fine for most users, even doing some graphics work, and that's cheaper.

So really, that's my main concern. Not something that can't be dealt with, though. It also only has 1 firewire port, but I guess a hub can take care of that. But basically, it's stripped down, so it's hard to deck out with a lot of stuff.

Looking back and seeing what you're going to use it for, it's probably a great machine for you. Maybe buy a 512MB chip for memory. The speed is fine. Much faster than my current G4, which is as fast as I've needed. Doesn't have a DVD burner, though you can upgrade to that.

If you're looking at switching to a Mac, and you have the monitor, keyboard, etc., then this is the way to go. And man, it's just so dang small!


----------



## barsoomcore

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> But until a spreadsheet app comes out, I wouldn't count on Office for Mac going away.



Right. Because Microsoft wouldn't stop making Mac:Office just because it might _inconvenience_ Mac users.

Come on. Apple is smacking Microsoft right in the face. They are saying, "Screw you, we don't need you anymore. Take your toys and go home." They are saying, "We don't need you to keep making Office for us anymore." This is a significant shift since the late 90's when keeping Office on the Mac was a huge deal for Apple. They basically begged Microsoft to keep making Office. Now they're launching competing products against Office? That's a sign.

And I'm betting that Microsoft never releases another major version of Office for the Mac ever again. Why should they compete with Apple for a market that's 3% of their current market? They're not going to fight for it; it's not worth their time.


----------



## Dimwhit

Well, Microsoft is currently working on an upgrade to Office that will incorporate Spotlight into the Suite, so it hasn't yet ticked off Microsoft that much.

My guess is that as long as Microsoft can make a profit making Office for Mac, they'll do it. But given the marketshare, it won't take long for that to change. But I don't think it will happen in the next year. But I guess we'll see.


----------



## Kage Tenjin

I'd like to add my name to the list of Mac users here.  Running my current game off my powerbook.


----------



## Raevynn

Well as of a few hours ago you can add my name.  Just ordered a MacMini.    I am a long time Windows user (have a bunch in the home/office) and have wanted to switch for a while...  the price made the choice easy.  So I sold my MTG MINT Black Lotus card and ordered my MM.  Now all I have to do is to see what software I need.  3 weeks and counting ................


----------



## Dimwhit

Be sure to tell us what you think of the mini, Raevynn. As for extra software you'll need...surprisingly little. iLife will be on it. You might want an office suite, but OpenOffice is free and fairly good.

Enjoy!


----------



## drnuncheon

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Be sure to tell us what you think of the mini, Raevynn. As for extra software you'll need...surprisingly little. iLife will be on it. You might want an office suite, but OpenOffice is free and fairly good.




Does the mini come with the new iWork?

J, a bit jealous that his g5 didn't include iLife.


----------



## pdkoning

You can add me to the list.

I own an Ibook G3 - 366 MHz with OS X running on it. I use it almost daily to play music, browse the internet, type documents, display pdf E-books from rpgnow, I use it even as a place to store back-ups of important documents I created on my much faster Windows machine.


----------



## Dimwhit

Hey all,

Does anyone know of a utility for OSX that will test an internet connection and tell you what speeds you're getting, both up and down?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko

Okay, so this is one day late, but Happy 21st Birthday, Macintosh!

Some enterprising German Mac fans have digitized a video tape (supposedly the only surviving copy) of the launch of the original Macintosh in January 1984 in celebration of this event.


----------



## Rackhir

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Right. Because Microsoft wouldn't stop making Mac:Office just because it might _inconvenience_ Mac users.
> 
> Come on. Apple is smacking Microsoft right in the face. They are saying, "Screw you, we don't need you anymore. Take your toys and go home." They are saying, "We don't need you to keep making Office for us anymore." This is a significant shift since the late 90's when keeping Office on the Mac was a huge deal for Apple. They basically begged Microsoft to keep making Office. Now they're launching competing products against Office? That's a sign.
> 
> And I'm betting that Microsoft never releases another major version of Office for the Mac ever again. Why should they compete with Apple for a market that's 3% of their current market? They're not going to fight for it; it's not worth their time.




Microsoft will keep doing versions of office for the mac, because it helps them to pretend they aren't a monopoly.


----------



## blizack

You can add me to the list, if it's still being maintained.


----------



## barsoomcore

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Microsoft will keep doing versions of office for the mac, because it helps them to pretend they aren't a monopoly.



But the US courts have already decided that Microsoft IS a monopoly, and a criminal one at that. They just decided not to punish the company.

But maybe they will. They've threatened to pull the product previously, is all I know.


----------



## RC Hagy

*Mac RPG Utilities Article At IMG*

IMG


----------



## Mirth

Wow! I can't believe it's been 6 months since I updated this thread. In that time, I finished my MA in Literature, my wife and I had a second son (Magnus Armstrong Myers, called Max) and I finally went back to work full-time (no that I'm making excuses or anything). 

We've had 18 new members sign up, whom I've added to the list in the first post:

blizack
pdkoning
Raevynn
Kage Tenjin
Sun Wukong
fenrat
Enforcer (full-on Machead now!)
weezoh
Nifft
Breakdaddy
niolo
jerichothebard
MetalBard
mikedidthis
Sephiroth no Miko
Zepherus Bane
mythusmage
Thornir Alekeg
ShinHakkaider

I wasn't sure whether to add Rackhir or greymist to the list, so if either of you are Mac users, tell me and I'll add you.

I'm still slowly maintaining my ol' iMac (added an 80GB HD recently) but the Mac Mini looks awfully tempting. I'm gonna wait it out and see if they put Tiger and iWork on one before I make the final leap...

Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread going!

Jay


----------



## Enforcer

In the first post Mirth says we're 2/3 of the way to an official user group. Is that for a user group here at EN World or for somewhere else? Just curious.

And congrats to Mirth for all his new accomplishments!


----------



## Dimwhit

Mirth is referring to an official Apple User Group. You need 100 users (I think). Once we hit that, if we want, we can try to form an EN World Apple User Group (that Apple would recognize).


----------



## Mirth

Enforcer said:
			
		

> In the first post Mirth says we're 2/3 of the way to an official user group. Is that for a user group here at EN World or for somewhere else? Just curious.




Dimwhit is correct. The info below comes from here.

To be approved as an online-only group, you need:

*100 members* on your listserv and/or web discussion board
A digest version of your listserv
A method for Apple to view postings
Three leader contacts in the database
A generic group email address
A group website



			
				Enforcer said:
			
		

> And congrats to Mirth for all his new accomplishments!




Thanks!


----------



## isidorus

Wanted to switch for awhile, from windows and linux. So when Compusa offered the new powerbook floor model for 500 off. I bought it.

I love it.


----------



## Raevynn

Mac Mini Update - Things are going very well.  I have set up PCGen, NeoOffice/J, iTunes, iCal, Mail.  I am using my PC's KB/Mouse through a KVM (iogear...  very nice.. I highly recomend it.) 

So far I am hooked.  Still need a visio clone... going to look into OmniGaffle and see how that works.   

Two things about the Mini that could have made this a home run:
1) 64MB of Video RAM (32 is barely enough to not be enough)
2) 512MB standard

The downside so far... it looks like Virtual PC will be a necessity for me for the short term, until Visio for the Mac comes out and until RPG Toolkit from CMP comes out, as I use both E-Tools and Visio.

Freeware stuff:
Fink
Fugu
Firefox
Fink Commander
Adium
AquaEthereal
CVL
FreeDice
DropDMG
iEatBrainz
IpodderX
iStumbler
jEdit
MacTheRipper
NeoOffice/J
OSXvnc
PCGen
Skype
Text Wrangler
Xnmap

Tools I got with the Mini that I love: 
iLife
XCode

Things I wish that I had bought with it: 
.Mac Account (The things you get with it are worth the $69/a mac price...)
iMic (for Skype and Podcasting)
USB 2.0 Hub - Ran out of ports fast.



So that is my impression after a month.


----------



## Rackhir

Mirth said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure whether to add Rackhir or greymist to the list, so if either of you are Mac users, tell me and I'll add you.




Mac user since '85 (Would have been '84 if we'd just waited another 4 months before buying that thrice accursed Epson Qx-10 CPM machine). Sign me up.


----------



## Raevynn

Looking to get a Powerbook 15" for my next gig.   Will let you all know if I do.


----------



## greymist

Mirth said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure whether to add Rackhir or greymist to the list, so if either of you are Mac users, tell me and I'll add you.




I'm not a Mac user...yet. I think I will buy a MiniMac later this year, but until I do, I am solely a PC user.


----------



## Mirth

greymist said:
			
		

> I'm not a Mac user...yet. I think I will buy a MiniMac later this year, but until I do, I am solely a PC user.




Well, in that case, I'll go ahead and add you. Don't be afraid to step out of the darkness...

Added isidorus, Rackhir and greymist to the list. Welcome!

On another note, a friend of a friend gave me his copy of Freedom Force. I really want to play it, but I have a feeling my Mac's specs aren't sufficient. Anybody played Freedom Force on a G3 before (mine is a G3/400 iMac with 384MB of RAM (soon to be 512MB))?


----------



## pdkoning

Raevynn said:
			
		

> Mac Mini Update - Things are going very well. [SNIP] Tools I got with the Mini that I love:
> iLife
> XCode
> [SNIP]




Maybe enworld is not the right place to ask, but I ask it anyway  -> 
I've an old G3 -366 MHz Ibook with 192 megs RAM with a small HD (so no Xcode for me). I consider buying an mac Mini 1.25 GHz with 512 megs RAM.
Does XCode have decent code completion for JAVA? Is the Apple JAVA compiler fast enough? Do you have any experience with using PHP in XCode? Does it work well with CVS?


----------



## Rackhir

pdkoning said:
			
		

> Maybe enworld is not the right place to ask, but I ask it anyway  ->
> I've an old G3 -366 MHz Ibook with 192 megs RAM with a small HD (so no Xcode for me). I consider buying an mac Mini 1.25 GHz with 512 megs RAM.
> Does XCode have decent code completion for JAVA? Is the Apple JAVA compiler fast enough? Do you have any experience with using PHP in XCode? Does it work well with CVS?




Not exactly an unbiased source, but 

http://developer.apple.com/internet/scripting/phpappledevtools.html

Conclusion

Mac OS X is my environment of choice for developing PHP and Perl applications, primarily because Xcode does a better job than any editor I know at making it easy to navigate a large collection of files. It helps me grasp the interdependencies in a big collection of source files, and I can always find the code I’m looking for quickly and easily. When running Apache and PHP on my Mac OS X machine, debugging becomes very easy. And when I decide to work on code in Java or C, I get to keep working in the same environment and take advantage of even more of Xcode’s features.

This might also be helpful

http://www.macosx.com/forums/printthread.php?t=48820


----------



## pdkoning

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Not exactly an unbiased source, but
> 
> http://developer.apple.com/internet/scripting/phpappledevtools.html
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Mac OS X is my environment of choice for developing PHP and Perl applications, primarily because Xcode does a better job than any editor I know at making it easy to navigate a large collection of files. It helps me grasp the interdependencies in a big collection of source files, and I can always find the code I’m looking for quickly and easily. When running Apache and PHP on my Mac OS X machine, debugging becomes very easy. And when I decide to work on code in Java or C, I get to keep working in the same environment and take advantage of even more of Xcode’s features.
> 
> This might also be helpful
> 
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/printthread.php?t=48820




Thanks


----------



## Rackhir

Don't know if anyone is familiar with it, but there is apparently a Open source version of the old game "Wing Commander - Privateer", for OSX.

http://priv.solsector.net/announcements.htm


----------



## RC Hagy

*Graphic Emoticons for Mail*

Does any one know of a hack which will allow Mail to use graphic emoticons?

Putting them in as attachments is just not the same... especially when one loses the animations.


Word one way or the other is apprieciated.


Thankee,


Hagy
Vermont


----------



## buzz

What? No fevered debate about Apple's switch to Intel? What kind of MUG is this?


----------



## Rackhir

buzz said:
			
		

> What? No fevered debate about Apple's switch to Intel? What kind of MUG is this?




Look a bit further down the page.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=134798

It's not exactly fevered debate, but what is there to say?


----------



## ToddSchumacher

Add me to your list. I just got a mac Mini, wireless keyboard, and 20inch display. Loving all of them.


----------



## Raevynn

So here is an interesting story...  I have a Station Access Account for EQ.  I found out today that they just added EQ - Mac Version and SW: Galaxies to the account.  Since I have chars on both EQ and EQ2 I have the added account type....  So when I got my Mac I was saddened by the lack of EQ....  however:  www.eqmac.com has info on how to get the software for no cost (legitimately) since it is no longer available in retail...  and how to request a 30 day eval key which sets up the account for use...

*evil grin*


----------



## Remus Lupin

New Mac user here. Actually, an old Mac user who switched to Windows back in the 3.1 days, and has finally come back to the fold. I just got a new eMac last week, and I've been enjoying reacquainting myself with the system.


----------



## barsoomcore

Raevynn said:
			
		

> Still need a visio clone... going to look into OmniGaffle and see how that works.
> 
> The downside so far... it looks like Virtual PC will be a necessity for me for the short term, until Visio for the Mac comes out and until RPG Toolkit from CMP comes out, as I use both E-Tools and Visio.



Any update here, Raevynn? What exactly do you need Visio for? Having used both, OmniGraffle blows away Visio for what I use them for, but Visio can be used to do a lot of things, so I'm interested in hearing your tales.

I don't know that Visio will ever be released in a Mac version. But maybe.

I do know that the Group Product Manager for Visual Studio at Microsoft is a total Mac-head. But I doubt we'll see a Visual Studio for Mac anytime soon.


----------



## Raevynn

Yeah Visio for mac will prolly never happen due to its MAJOR reliance on mfc code.  I have been using OMniGraffle pro and so far so good.  Even will use my employer's visio shapes.  

As a matter of fact it is going so well that 3 of my peers have converted to OSX!


----------



## dwetzel

Count me in... twice I guess...   

Powerbook G3 Lombard (bronze)
Old Mac Powerbook (pre-G3)

I used to have an LC III as well, but that's gone now.


----------



## HellHound

ex Mac user here. 

Gave up on them about 6 years ago, by my guess. I throught I'd always have one around the house, but the whole house is PC now.


----------



## buzz

HellHound said:
			
		

> ex Mac user here.
> 
> Gave up on them about 6 years ago, by my guess.



So, right when they were gettting good. Pity.


----------



## Redwald

*Mac Linux user*

You can count me, if I qualify.  I run Debian GNU/Linux on my PowerMac B&W G3, my PowerMac Dual G4, and my iBook G3.  My wife runs Debian GNU/Linux on her clamshell iBook G3, but she's not a gamer so I _know_ she doesn't count.    

Hmm.  I hope this works -- the preview feature doesn't seem to work in Mozilla anymore, though it did when last I posted (long time ago).

[EDIT: Fix misplaced slash.]


----------



## buzz

Redwald said:
			
		

> You can count me, if I qualify.  I run Debian GNU/Linux on my PowerMac B&W G3, my PowerMac Dual G4, and my iBook G3.  My wife runs Debian/GNU Linux on her clamshell iBook G3, but she's not a gamer so I _know_ she doesn't count.



Out of curiosity, what's the appeal of running Linux on an Apple box as opposed to an Intel/AMD box? And why that and not MacOS X (which is BSD at its core)?


----------



## Redwald

buzz said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what's the appeal of running Linux on an Apple box as opposed to an Intel/AMD box? And why that and not MacOS X (which is BSD at its core)?




There are a few reasons, but I admit they may not be applicable to everyone.  First, I'm a GNU/Linux software developer as a career and a hobby; I've preferred Unix-style environments to MS-DOS or Windows ever since I was first exposed to the Unix shell (about 12 years ago now).

Secondly, running a non-x86-compatible machine architecture renders you invulnerable to the vast majority of "shellcode"-type pieces of malware -- that is, those that take advantage of a buffer overflow to provoke a stack smash in an existing benign application and commandeer it with (usually hand-coded) malicious machine language.  x86 machine instructions are nothing but unexecutable garbage on other platforms like the PowerPC, UltraSPARC, DEC/Compaq/HP Alpha, IA-64, PA-RISC, MIPS, ARM, and so forth.

Thirdly, I'm a free software activist, and prefer to run only software which I have the freedom to examine, modify and share with others.  That is why I prefer a free Unix operating system to something like MacOS X, and why I've found the GNU/Linux community a more hospitable place than the BSD world.  Still, I have a lot of respect for the free BSDs (FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD); they're pretty committed to free (if not copylefted) software licenses within their own projects, and OpenBSD's single-minded focus on improving computer security has yielded some greatly-improved software from which the broader Unix community has benefitted.

Finally, my wife runs Debian on her iBook because she got very tired of MacOS 9 crashing, and we didn't have a license to run MacOS X on it (besides, MacOS X is slow on my 600MHz iBook and would be torture on her 466MHz model).  The MacOS-style "theme" of KDE 3.3 is a bit glitchy, but she's had no complaints about the stability, and that makes her pretty happy.  She was rebooting MacOS all the time.

Hopefully my answer wasn't overkill.


----------



## niolo

Another Mac user here. 2x And recently converted my wife to an Apple laptop since tech support (me) is free. Now I am trying to get a projector hooked up for some gaming fun. I need to jury-rig some suspension thing.


----------



## Agamon

I want to buy my mom a Mac.  I'm getting tired of troubleshooting her PC.


----------



## buzz

Redwald said:
			
		

> Secondly, running a non-x86-compatible machine architecture renders you invulnerable to the vast majority of "shellcode"-type pieces of malware -- that is, those that take advantage of a buffer overflow to provoke a stack smash in an existing benign application and commandeer it with (usually hand-coded) malicious machine language.  x86 machine instructions are nothing but unexecutable garbage on other platforms like the PowerPC, UltraSPARC, DEC/Compaq/HP Alpha, IA-64, PA-RISC, MIPS, ARM, and so forth.



Ah, I see. I wasn't aware of that; nifty! BUt how does this make you feel about the announced move to Intel CPUs?



			
				Redwald said:
			
		

> Still, I have a lot of respect for the free BSDs (FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD); they're pretty committed to free (if not copylefted) software licenses within their own projects, and OpenBSD's single-minded focus on improving computer security has yielded some greatly-improved software from which the broader Unix community has benefitted.



FreeBSD was my first 'nix, and I run one of my company's sites on an OpenBSD box.



			
				Redwald said:
			
		

> Finally, my wife runs Debian on her iBook because she got very tired of MacOS 9 crashing, and we didn't have a license to run MacOS X on it (besides, MacOS X is slow on my 600MHz iBook and would be torture on her 466MHz model).



I can understand that. I use a B&W G3 with a G4 CPU upgrade, and even that didn't make MacOS X as sprightly as I'd prefer. Running X on any Mac with unsupported (i.e., QuartzExtreme-incapable) video hardware is best avoided.



			
				Redwald said:
			
		

> Hopefully my answer wasn't overkill.



Quite the contrary. Thanks!


----------



## Redwald

buzz said:
			
		

> Ah, I see. I wasn't aware of that; nifty! BUt how does this make you feel about the announced move to Intel CPUs?




Well, I'm not thrilled with it.    :\   Still, the importance of shellcode exploits should not be overestimated.  Cross-site scripting exploits and JavaScript in general  are also significant sources of security incidents, and these are almost always independent of machine architecture (sometimes they are OS-specific, though, which means everyone not running Wiindows is marginally safer).

With Apple abandoning the PowerPC and IBM having farmed off its consumer-grade x86 division to the Lenovo Group, I'm curious to see if Big Blue does something interesting with the POWER architecture (almost identical to PowerPC) that mere mortals can acquire.


----------



## mythusmage

*Heads Up*

The adoption of Intel chips does not mean the Mac will become an x86 box. Intel is expanding her business to produce Mac compatible chips. Thus the Mac will remain a unix box for all intents and purposes.

Please remember that the difference between Macs and PCs lies not just in the software, but in the hardware as well.

The fact Apple is going to Intel based CPUs tells me Apple expects an expansion in business. It does not mean Apple is dropping the hardware, or going to DOS architecture.


----------



## Rackhir

Well, all indications are currently that they will essentially be a standard intel box with some sort of apple specific security chip to prevent OSX from running on non apple machines. One of the main advantages apple is likely to garner from moving to the intel chips, is the ability to use the system chip sets (like nForce SLI Ultra, or intel 475 chipset) that they have had to develop for themselves.

Granted that developer machines aren't necessarily a great guide to what the final products are going to be like (re: Xbox 360 - G5 dev kits), but the ones currently up are very generic. The eventual Ap-tel machines will probably be something like Sun's x86 hardware.

Re: Power5 chips - I wouldn't hold out any hopes for them producing anything at a consumer level. Any resources they'd have would be devoted to producing and refining the Power derived chips for the next gen consoles. In fact I suspect that this is one of the reasons that Apple dumped the PPC architecture chips.


----------



## buzz

Here's a good Ars technical article ananlyzing a likely processor roadmap for Apple's Intel switch.

http://arstechnica.com/columns/mac/mac-20050608.ars

The Macs will essentially be x86 boxes that will possibly be able to run Windows (though Apple won't help you do it). Intel isn't making a chip specifically for Apple; using chips developed for the PC market at large is part of Apple's strategy.


----------



## Ron

Add me to the group. I'm a Mac user since 1993 and I'm very happy with my iBook waiting to upgrade it next year with an Intell based machine. I'm not much of an actual gamer this days, but you cannot have everything.


----------



## Kesh

Wow, I should have looked in this forum earlier. 12" Powerbook owner here, looking forward to a Centrino iBook in the future.


----------



## Meadred

Hello,
       another Mac-user here. My current inventory includes two Ibooks, a white G3/600 Mhz and a clamshell G3/366Mhz (I also have an old Powerbook 540 and an ancient LC II, but I'm going to give those away any day now). 

I'm currently using the "Icebook" during gaming sessions with Sovelior-Sage's excellent HTML-version of the SRD. I have also recently installed PCGen to keep track of my character.

I also have some drawing/painting tools that I use for RPG stuff sometimes, but no "real" fantasy mapmaking applications. If I ever decide get a more modern Ibook or perhaps a Powerbook G4, I will problably give Dundjinni a shot.

Cheers,
Meadred


----------



## Thonatos

Here !

Debian & Mac OS X on Powerbook G4.

Other then that.. I have Linux WebServer, Linux Firewall , Linux Home Office Machine  and an XP box (never used..) at the house.


----------



## Dimwhit

THREAD NECROMANCY!!

Man, I can't believe it's been a year.

Anyway, just thought I'd share that I just got a MacBook Pro at work. It is a kickin' fast machine. And incredibly stable. I LOVE it.


----------



## Steve Jung

Nice. Did you get the black one?


----------



## Dimwhit

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Nice. Did you get the black one?



 Nope. Those are the MacBooks.  I have the Pro, which is still the titanium finish (or whatever the case is made of these days).

It is quite the sweet machine.


----------



## Dwarven Godfather

Hello everyone,

A very long time Mac-user when it was called Apple/Apple II, Brother is a genius with computers and worked at computer Stores and brought home an Apple and assembled the Apple for the Family. I would just like to say hello and would like to stay away from all the debates that are going on on this forum and let's stick to the plan.


----------



## greymist

I'm no longer a "wannabe", I'm an official newbie!!   

I picked up a 17" Intel iMac a couple of months ago.


----------



## buzz

greymist said:
			
		

> I'm no longer a "wannabe", I'm an official newbie!!
> 
> I picked up a 17" Intel iMac a couple of months ago.



Welcome to the cult, greymist. 

How has it been so far?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

I recently cannibalized my G4 Power mac for it's drives to build a Ubuntu Linux box.  No more OSX for me.


----------



## buzz

What got you to switch, Flexor? 

(I've been reading a lot of Ubuntu talk on Daringfireball.net lately.)


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

Well I was never a "mac user" so to speak.  My main computer is still a Windows machine, but I love fooling around with OS's.  Anyway the G4 was old and getting slow, it was having trouble playing some video files and stuff, and I had most of the parts of my old windows machine, an Athlon XP 1.8Ghz CPU with memory and a motherboard just laying around.  So I decided to take the DVD drive and the hard drives out of the Mac and put them in an old case with that stuff and put Linux on it.  If the Mac had been faster I may have stayed with it, but I probably would have put Ubuntu PowerPC version on it then anyway, or maybe dual booted.  OSX is cool, but I just wanted to try something else.

What kind of sucks is I had just bought a flashed AGP video card to replace the old Rage 128 card in the mac. Oh well, it was only 40 bucks.

Ubuntu 6.06 is excellent but you may have to edit a few config files to get everything working properly.  I only had to tweak 2 files though, and I don't mind working from the command line.  It detected all my hardware fine, but video drivers can be tricky.  If you like getting into the heart of a system its fun though.


----------



## Mycanid

Sigh ... I am an old time mac fan who was forced to go into the pc world because the office I manage uses a single program that is only windows based (believe it or not).

We had a Mac IIfx that worked for 12 years without a HITCH! And it worked very well ... long story what it did, but it was bulletproof.


----------



## greymist

buzz said:
			
		

> Welcome to the cult, greymist.
> 
> How has it been so far?



I have to admit, it just worked! I plugged it in, turned it on, and I could surf the web! 

I did have one problem which took me a couple of weeks to figure out, that was getting the wireless to connect to my network instead of my neighbour's. I forgot that I had my D-Link router running in accelerated mode, not standard 802.11b, once I put it into standard mode, the iMac stayed connected to the network without a problem. 

I don't know enough about the Mac too really play around with it, but I have installed Firefox and I use it daily for surfing and e-mail. I am planning on finding a course that will give me some background knowledge, but if I have to, I will just buy a book. I haven't had the time to play around with iPhoto, iMovie, and iDVD yet, even though that was the reason for buying the Mac. Soon, I hope!


----------



## Bad Paper

Hi, just noticed this thread.  Typing this on a 2GHz whitebook.  I guess you're up to 68 now.


----------



## ssampier

*Holy thread resurrection, batman*

I haven't yet took the Mac plunge. I'm not adverse, I'm actually considering a Mac Mini (MacMini or MiniMac). My concerns is that the machine will run slow; I'd probably do web surfing and content creation (such as amateur video editing, garage band, and maybe web editing).

By the way, I use Linux at work, I can do most things on the command line and compile software. How different is the UNIX underpinnings compared to Linux?

In any case, I'll wait until the next OSX is released.


----------



## Aeolius

ssampier said:
			
		

> ...I'm actually considering a Mac Mini (MacMini or MiniMac). My concerns is that the machine will run slow; I'd probably do web surfing and content creation (such as amateur video editing, garage band, and maybe web editing).




   You might want to wait a few weeks, until WWDC07 , to see what Apple has up its sleeve. I have a Mac Mini that I bought to test a few ideas. I have it hooked up to a TV, to use as a DVD player, but the video isn't the best for playback. Next, I'll hook it up to a touchscreen panel, for use in home automation.


----------



## ssampier

Thanks, but as I mentioned, I'm waiting for the next OSX release, which I understood was pushed back to Fall of this year.


----------



## buzz

ssampier said:
			
		

> By the way, I use Linux at work, I can do most things on the command line and compile software. How different is the UNIX underpinnings compared to Linux?



My 'nix experience is all FreeBSD, and I'd say that the BSD underpinnings of MacOS X are mostly identical. Your Linux expertise will port over easily. X11 comes built-in as well.


----------



## Bad Paper

ssampier said:
			
		

> considering a Mac Mini



I would not bother.  As I post this, it has been almost nine months since the Mini was updated.  This is essentially a death knell for an Apple product.  The mini will soon go the way of the cube. Speculation is that it is too similar to the AppleTV, and that Apple will close the gap between them.

Leopard will be out in four months, so that's not too long to wait to see what Apple does with the Mini line.  They need *some* kind of cheap <$1k desktop.  The Mac Pro spirals up well above $2.5k and beyond.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Well, I am serious considered buying a Macbook Pro at the end of June - so if the next few weeks see an upgrade for the Macbook Pro, all the waiting might have paid off.

Though I am still not entirely convinced that I should spent so much money on a notebook I might not use as my primary computer. But may I am wrong - the Macbook Pro seems a lot better equipped then my current desktop machine (even after I upgraded it a few months ago).


----------



## buzz

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Well, I am serious considered buying a Macbook Pro at the end of June - so if the next few weeks see an upgrade for the Macbook Pro, all the waiting might have paid off.
> 
> Though I am still not entirely convinced that I should spent so much money on a notebook I might not use as my primary computer. But may I am wrong - the Macbook Pro seems a lot better equipped then my current desktop machine (even after I upgraded it a few months ago).



We're deploying MacBook Pros at work, and they rule. Performance is very comparable to my Dual G5 at home.


----------



## ssampier

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> I would not bother.  As I post this, it has been almost nine months since the Mini was updated.  This is essentially a death knell for an Apple product.  The mini will soon go the way of the cube. Speculation is that it is too similar to the AppleTV, and that Apple will close the gap between them.
> 
> Leopard will be out in four months, so that's not too long to wait to see what Apple does with the Mini line.  They need *some* kind of cheap <$1k desktop.  The Mac Pro spirals up well above $2.5k and beyond.




Interesting. I thought the Mini was popular - always better things afoot, I suppose.

I'd like to see a normal desktop model, but what do I know.


----------



## Bad Paper

ssampier said:
			
		

> Interesting. I thought the Mini was popular - always better things afoot, I suppose.
> 
> I'd like to see a normal desktop model, but what do I know.



I totally agree with you.  I like the mini form factor, and think it's perfect for what it is.  Except that it's getting slow.  A few months ago a friend of mine wanted a cheap PC for <$600.  I convinced her to drink the Kool-Aid and pony up a bit less than $800 for a loaded Mini.  She is completely happy with it, and it will last a long time.


----------



## Rackhir

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Well, I am serious considered buying a Macbook Pro at the end of June - so if the next few weeks see an upgrade for the Macbook Pro, all the waiting might have paid off.
> 
> Though I am still not entirely convinced that I should spent so much money on a notebook I might not use as my primary computer. But may I am wrong - the Macbook Pro seems a lot better equipped then my current desktop machine (even after I upgraded it a few months ago).




They just introduced reved Macbook Pros today. Minor speed bump on the processors (2.2 and 2.4 core2duo), Santa Rosa Chipsets (main improvement is an 800mhz FSB). The most awaited change is the LED backlighting on the screens, which makes the battery life longer and should improve the brightness/color consistancy on the screens.

They've also gotten a bump on the graphics chip, it's now a Geforce 8600 mobile vs the older Radeon x1600. Supposedly good for about a 50% boost in 3D games.

MIA is usage of some sort of Flash Memory as cache/storage. I'm guessing you'll see them in the January rev.

Edit: Apparently the 17" model does not have the LED backlight yet. Probably at the Jan rev for that model then.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Rackhir said:
			
		

> They just introduced reved Macbook Pros today. Minor speed bump on the processors (2.2 and 2.4 core2duo), Santa Rosa Chipsets (main improvement is an 800mhz FSB). The most awaited change is the LED backlighting on the screens, which makes the battery life longer and should improve the brightness/color consistancy on the screens.
> 
> They've also gotten a bump on the graphics chip, it's now a Geforce 8600 mobile vs the older Radeon x1600. Supposedly good for about a 50% boost in 3D games.
> 
> MIA is usage of some sort of Flash Memory as cache/storage. I'm guessing you'll see them in the January rev.
> 
> Edit: Apparently the 17" model does not have the LED backlight yet. Probably at the Jan rev for that model then.



Yeah, I read about this already. IIRC, on top of that, it also good 100 $ (or 100 €?) cheaper  - seems like I picked a good time to consider buying a Macbook Pro.  I guess, I will get out to order one at the end of this month. (During my vacation - want to be home when the shipment arrives)


----------



## Aeolius

*New iMacs, iLife, iWork, etc*

Apple had a busy day, yesterday.
   They updated the iMac:   http://www.apple.com/imac/
   They updated iLife:  http://www.apple.com/ilife/guidedtour/
   They updated iWork:  http://www.apple.com/iwork/
   They increased the storage space for .Mac:  http://www.apple.com/dotmac/
   They refreshed the Mac Mini with faster processors:  http://www.apple.com/macmini/
   They added gigabit ethernet to the Airport Extreme: http://www.apple.com/airportextreme/

Video here: http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/r27842e/event/index.html?test=q1wa2sz3x


----------



## ssampier

Yah! Faster mac minis


----------



## Cullyn

Another mac user here.   Been using my own MacBook Pro for a year or so now.  Purchased mine the day the original 17" versions came out.  Still use Windows (or boot camp on the MBP) to do most of my gaming (with WoW being a big exception there) but all my productivity work is done on the Mac.  It's been very solid thus far.


----------



## Imp

Mac, yo.

By the way, NWN 2... yay?  Everyone says pretty mixed things about it.  On the one hand, pretty.  More classes!  On the other hand, complaints.  I've heard that it's kind of a downgrade in some ways.  Personally, I can't believe they kept Parry.  Thoughts?


----------



## ephemeron

Imp said:
			
		

> By the way, NWN 2... yay?  Everyone says pretty mixed things about it.  On the one hand, pretty.  More classes!  On the other hand, complaints.  I've heard that it's kind of a downgrade in some ways.  Personally, I can't believe they kept Parry.  Thoughts?



There are a lot of ways it could be better, but overall, I've been enjoying it.  I'm playing the Windows version because I already had a Boot Camp install and decided I'd rather pay $30 this summer than wait to pay $50 for the Mac port.  I'd suggest waiting for the price to come down, maybe even waiting for the game + expansion bundle.


----------



## Dimwhit

Nice to see this thread back.

I ordered the new 2.8 24" iMac. Still don't have it, so I bought one of the new minis to tide me over (it's going to be my kids' computer). I really, really like it. I'm surprised at how fast it is. Of course, we've been using a G4/800 Quicksilver PowerMac for the last 6 years, so everything is going to feel fast in comparison.



			
				Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Though I am still not entirely convinced that I should spent so much money on a notebook I might not use as my primary computer.




I use the 17" at work as my main computer. Amazing machine. It could easily be your primary machine. The 15" isn't bad either, but I really like that larger screen. And it's still plenty portable.


----------



## Aeolius

Mac OS X 10.5 "Leopard" now has an official launch date - October 26. 

http://www.apple.com/macosx/


----------



## Atlatl Jones

I bought a Macbook Pro this summer, and love it.  I also have Win XP loaded in a boot camp partition, but only use it for games.


----------



## Dimwhit

Speaking of new computers, I finally did get my 2.8, 24" iMac. It is beyond amazing.


----------



## Glaken

New to the board but a proud Mac User non the less!!!!  I've just recently started posting on D&D sites and been quite vocal as of late on the WotC boards about my displeasure of how they are neglecting the fairer platform with the 4e software.  They really have no clue how badly that's going to hurt them. Macs may make up only a fraction of their users but there only has to be one in a gaming group to keep the group from using it.  I know our group has 3 users out of 6 players and since we all can't use the software, there's really no reason for any of us to use it.  It shows a very shortsighted naiveté on there part to use a closed architecture to set up these tools when they very easily could have used more open source programming to make it a universal tool.


----------



## Dimwhit

Glaken said:
			
		

> It shows a very shortsighted naiveté on there part to use a closed architecture to set up these tools when they very easily could have used more open source programming to make it a universal tool.




I think it's just lazy programming. But yeah, you have a good point. I'm the only Mac user in the group, so it wouldn't work for us, either. Of course, none of us are moving to 4e, so it's a moot point.


----------



## buzz

Glaken said:
			
		

> It shows a very shortsighted naiveté on there part to use a closed architecture to set up these tools when they very easily could have used more open source programming to make it a universal tool.



While I can certainly sympathize, I feel confident that Macs are still such a tiny share of their user-base that they're not harming themselves at all by ignoring them. It's also entirely possible that the various apps are rooted in existing applications or staff that are Win-focused, and thus it was cheaper to leverage them than start from scratch.

Thankfully, if your group is playing F2F, there's really little need for the DDI applications.

The only app that bums me out for being Win-only is the chargen tool. I mean, I can fire up XP under Parallels, but there's really no reason (possibly other than the "dress-up doll" feature) that a D&D chargen app can't be platform-neutral.


----------



## azhrei_fje

buzz said:
			
		

> The only app that bums me out for being Win-only is the chargen tool. I mean, I can fire up XP under Parallels, but there's really no reason (possibly other than the "dress-up doll" feature) that a D&D chargen app can't be platform-neutral.



There's really no reason that any app can't be platform-neutral.

Most people will claim that there are performance issues.  Bah.  For example, take a look at MapTool.  The author keeps adding features and the thing becomes faster!  There's a new light/vision system coming that the author is claiming will be much faster than the existing vision implementation.  It's not about the language, it's about the algorithms...

Or maybe there will be a scream about hardware compatibility.  Maybe some VR glove isn't supported on one system but is on another.  But those are niche products and hardly useful/used in general.  Common hardware is likely to be supported by the cross-platform libraries.

The biggest reason I see against platform neutrality is that the vendor doesn't *want* to be platform neutral.  They *want* you locked into Windows so that they only have to support a single DRM scheme, for example.  Or they *want* you locked into OSX so that they know what support is already provided by the environment.

That's just short-sighted on their part and shouldn't be supported by people who have opened their eyes and recognized the problem.


----------



## buzz

azhrei_fje said:
			
		

> There's really no reason that any app can't be platform-neutral.



I think there can be plenty of reasons depending on what the app does and what resources are available to the company producing it. Java isn't perfect.

EDIT: From the DDI article about the apps: "...we already had a DirectX-based 3D engine in-house, and there was no point reinventing something we already had available."

That said, most of what would be required by an RPG tool would seem do-able in a cross-platform solution, especially something like chargen.


----------



## Glaken

buzz said:
			
		

> W
> Thankfully, if your group is playing F2F, there's really little need for the DDI applications.




Actually, A part of the problem is that one of our members just recently moved from GA (where we are) to Oregon.  We've been using iChat and a video camera to hook him in, I'm on a Mac and he is as well.  If we could all use the virtual game board and chat, then it would eliminate the need to have an extra video camera for him to see the board.  

I have a feeling this all really won't persuade them but maybe they'll see the error of their ways.


----------



## buzz

Glaken said:
			
		

> Actually, A part of the problem is that one of our members just recently moved from GA (where we are) to Oregon.  We've been using iChat and a video camera to hook him in, I'm on a Mac and he is as well.  If we could all use the virtual game board and chat, then it would eliminate the need to have an extra video camera for him to see the board.
> 
> I have a feeling this all really won't persuade them but maybe they'll see the error of their ways.



Well, there are other apps that let you play over the web that are Mac-friendly. DDI isn't the only option.


----------



## Dimwhit

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, there are other apps that let you play over the web that are Mac-friendly. DDI isn't the only option.



 Battlegrounds is shaping up nicely. My group is thinking of using it.


----------



## Aeolius

Busy night with Leopard ahead... gonna install it on my PowerMac G5, my wife's Mac Pro, my son's Macbook Pro, the family iMac, and the Mac Mini hooked up to the TV (yes, I got the family pack) . I have an iBook and older iMac that are left out of the loop, as they are G3s.


----------



## buzz

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Busy night with Leopard ahead...



Amazingly, for the first time evar, I didn't pre-order the upgrade.    I figured I'd wait and see how people fare for a bit. I'd love a postmortem, Aeolius.


----------



## Aeolius

You'll really want an Intel-based Mac, to enjoy what Leopard has to offer. Granted, even the Intel-based Mac Minis can't handle some of the more graphic-intensive operations, such as video effects in iChat.

   My PowerMac G5 can't run Boot Camp or use the video effects in iChat, but seems to handle the rest with ease.

   Safari still won't properly display Gleemax blog tools. Firefox works for that, though.


----------



## Dimwhit

Aeolius said:
			
		

> You'll really want an Intel-based Mac, to enjoy what Leopard has to offer. Granted, even the Intel-based Mac Minis can't handle some of the more graphic-intensive operations, such as video effects in iChat.




I think the new minis will, though, won't they? The C2D? I guess I'll find out soon. I've got Leopard on my new 2.8 iMac. I love it. Great OS. Very stable.



> Safari still won't properly display Gleemax blog tools. Firefox works for that, though.




Yeah, Safari can't even handle WordPress blogs. Ticks me off, actually.


----------

